# Vic July 2012 Caseswap!



## Fents (11/4/12)

Right, seeings as everybodys been slack then here it is! Its back and its onnnn!

My good mate Trippers has agreed to host it. Bar in a shed with 4 taps, foxtel in the bar, fire out the back, 50L Herms system (plus my big 100L if you like) and mandatory meat on the spit (Thinking about a whole pig this year!). Will be enough room for peeps to crash if they want.

As always open to any suggestions anyone has. I think everyone should bring some type of beer munchies / food. ribs, wings, salami, you know the drill

Its been left a bit late so get brewing now and there will be no prob's! Anyone that pulls out last minute will be hunted and sacrificed on the spit.

The 2012 AHB Vic Xmas in July Case Swap

Rules and Regulations:

1. You will supply bottles of your finest hand crafted to be shared amongst all swappers!
2. The bottle shall be 750ml tallies. Screw tops, crown seals, GLASS and PET's are acceptable. 
3. Your contribution shall be delivered to the swap or drop off point in milk crates or a sturdy box.
4. The date for the swap will be Saturday the 28th of July 2012
5. Each bottle shall be clearly marked with your AHB name OR swap number on the cap.
6. The places have been limited to the first 22 who registered their interest. There is a reserve's list available in the event any participant pulls out of the swap.

Location:
Trippers House (Macleod) - Address will be PM'D out closer to the date of swap - If you need to crash for the night bring a sleepingbag/swag/pillow.
Should be large enough to contain 30 or so drunken brewers.

1. Fenton
2. Trippers
3. Luke C
4. Hairofthedog
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.

Reserves
1.
2.
3.


----------



## manticle (11/4/12)

Definitely attending, probably not brewing but that means I might be able to focus more on food. I cook a mean vegetarian burger*

Will bring beer obviously.













* A joke. I am neither a vegetarian nor would I ever insult the world by trying to make meat based things thus. Vegetarians should hate veg based meat look-alike products as should omnivores and carnivores. I will not, now, nor evermore, associate myself with vege burgers.

I will however, happily associate with, brew for and cook for, vegetarians and non vegetarians alike in a happy, not quite hippy but still communally individualistic manner as long as I can get grumpy sometimes and not talk to anyone.

For the case swap, I will probably bring something dead, cooked, flesh based and delicious and something else non-flesh based, possibly cooked if relevant and equally delicious.


----------



## bullsneck (11/4/12)

1. Fenton
2. Trippers
3. Luke C
4. Hairofthedog
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. bullsneck
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.

Reserves
1.
2.
3.


----------



## Midnight Brew (11/4/12)

1. Fenton
2. Trippers
3. Luke C
4. Hairofthedog
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11. Midnight Brew
12.
13. bullsneck
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.

Reserves
1.
2.
3.


----------



## insane_rosenberg (12/4/12)

1. Fenton
2. Trippers
3. Luke C
4. Hairofthedog
5. Shane R
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11. Midnight Brew
12.
13. bullsneck
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.

Reserves
1.
2.
3.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (12/4/12)

1. Fenton
2. Trippers
3. Luke C
4. Hairofthedog
5. Shane R
6. Darkfaerytales
7.
8.
9.
10.
11. Midnight Brew
12.
13. bullsneck
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.

Reserves
1.
2.
3.


not sure if i'll hang around as it's pretty far from springvale but i'll bring a couple bottles of something to share around

-Phill


----------



## Yob (12/4/12)

1. Fenton
2. Trippers
3. Luke C
4. Hairofthedog
5. Shane R
6. Darkfaerytales
7. Iamozziyob
8.
9.
10.
11. Midnight Brew
12.
13. bullsneck
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.

Reserves
1.
2.
3.

DF, im just up the road in ringwood, if you do crash i can give you a lift home next morning.

Yob


----------



## WarmBeer (12/4/12)

1. Fenton
2. Trippers
3. Luke C
4. Hairofthedog
5. Shane R
6. Darkfaerytales
7. Iamozziyob
8. WarmBeer
9.
10.
11. Midnight Brew
12.
13. bullsneck
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.

Reserves
1.
2.
3.


----------



## Wolfman (12/4/12)

1. Fenton
2. Trippers
3. Luke C
4. Hairofthedog
5. Shane R
6. Darkfaerytales
7. Iamozziyob
8. WarmBeer
9. Wolfman 
10.
11. Midnight Brew
12.
13. bullsneck
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.

Reserves
1.
2.
3.


----------



## Lecterfan (12/4/12)

1. Fenton
2. Trippers
3. Luke C
4. Hairofthedog
5. Shane R
6. Darkfaerytales
7. Iamozziyob
8. WarmBeer
9. Wolfman 
10.Lecterfan (if open to Ballaratians? I learnt heaps last year and would like to build on that if possible...).
11. Midnight Brew
12.
13. bullsneck
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.

Reserves
1.
2.
3.


----------



## Yob (12/4/12)

beardy weirdy's unite :lol:


----------



## Wolfman (12/4/12)

iamozziyob said:


> beardy weirdy's unite :lol:



I'm in the mood for beards!


----------



## Fents (12/4/12)

Lecter open to anyone mate. Manticle told me your a funny prick to so best live up to the hype yea?


----------



## brettprevans (12/4/12)

going to be struggling to get my own stock up to capacity let alone brew a swap beer but Ill def try and attend. Ive missed the last few. If you make snags or salami let me know and Ill bring my machine and be in on that part of the caper.


----------



## WarmBeer (12/4/12)

Lecterfan said:


> 10.Lecterfan (if open to Ballaratians? I learnt heaps last year and would like to build on that if possible...).


We awl luvs us our country cousins. Y'awl come on down for some wrasslin an some moonshine, y'hear.


----------



## WarmBeer (12/4/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> going to be struggling to get my own stock up to capacity let alone brew a swap beer but Ill def try and attend. Ive missed the last few. If you make snags or salami let me know and Ill bring my machine and be in on that part of the caper.


Didn't you just brew, like, 7 million litres of beer over the long weekend?


----------



## Maple (12/4/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Didn't you just brew, like, 7 million litres of beer over the long weekend?


well, yeah, but this is in July, those stocks will be long gone by then, except the few bottles comp entries...


----------



## Fents (12/4/12)

manticle said:


> Definitely attending, probably not brewing but that means I might be able to focus more on food. I cook a mean vegetarian burger*
> 
> Will bring beer obviously.



was counting on you to make a biere de garde for the swap! sort your shit out Mr.


----------



## brettprevans (12/4/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Didn't you just brew, like, 7 million litres of beer over the long weekend?


take home of about 100L each, yeah. but all my kegs are almost empty. so thats another 5 to fill.

plus what Dave said


Maple said:


> well, yeah, but this is in July, those stocks will be long gone by then, except the few bottles comp entries...


----------



## husky (12/4/12)

Ill put myself down as attending but not swapping. Got my missus bday on the sunday so if for some reason she cracks the sads and I cant attend I dont want to have commited to a swap. May go down on the reserves list later on.
Will bring beer and happy to chip in for a pig and or a whole lamb? mmmmmmmm...........


----------



## DarkFaerytale (12/4/12)

thanks Yob i'll keep it in mind, see what number 1 says when i chat with her tonight


----------



## manticle (12/4/12)

Fents said:


> was counting on you to make a biere de garde for the swap! sort your shit out Mr.



I'll brew one and bring several just for consumption if the yeast isn't PC.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (12/4/12)

1. Fenton
2. Trippers
3. Luke C
4. Hairofthedog
5. Shane R
6. Darkfaerytales (Strong scotch ale)
7. Iamozziyob
8. WarmBeer
9. Wolfman 
10.Lecterfan (if open to Ballaratians? I learnt heaps last year and would like to build on that if possible...).
11. Midnight Brew
12.
13. bullsneck
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.

Reserves
1.
2.
3.


----------



## brendo (12/4/12)

Definitely interested, but may just be an attendee at this stage - not sure if I will have time to squeeze another beer through fermentation at this point. Will think about it and let you know asap.

Do we have a date yet??


----------



## Charst (12/4/12)

DarkFaerytale said:


> 1. Fenton
> 2. Trippers
> 3. Luke C
> 4. Hairofthedog
> ...



Shame this wasn't 2 years ago my mrs lived in Macloed i could have staggered home.


----------



## Fents (12/4/12)

brendo said:


> Definitely interested, but may just be an attendee at this stage - not sure if I will have time to squeeze another beer through fermentation at this point. Will think about it and let you know asap.
> 
> Do we have a date yet??



sat 28th july mate.


----------



## Siborg (12/4/12)

I'm in. Will aim to bring a keg of something as well as my swap.


----------



## therook (12/4/12)

I might come to this as a non swapper.

Actually, how can i refuse with my 2 old sparring partners ( Fents & Doggie ) both going.

Rook


----------



## Lecterfan (12/4/12)

iamozziyob said:


> beardy weirdy's unite :lol:






Wolfman said:


> I'm in the mood for beards!






Fents said:


> Lecter open to anyone mate. Manticle told me your a funny prick to so best live up to the hype yea?






WarmBeer said:


> We awl luvs us our country cousins. Y'awl come on down for some wrasslin an some moonshine, y'hear.




I certainly hope there aren't any more whispering pixies in the ground.


----------



## manticle (12/4/12)

I'm clean shaven most of the time mate. Don't blame my pixies for anything.

Except the souring of the sow's milk. That was them.


----------



## Yob (12/4/12)

Lecterfan said:


> I certainly hope there aren't any more whispering pixies in the ground.



I for one certainly hope there are


----------



## Adam Howard (12/4/12)

1. Fenton
2. Trippers
3. Luke C
4. Hairofthedog
5. Shane R
6. Darkfaerytales (Strong scotch ale)
7. Iamozziyob
8. WarmBeer
9. Wolfman 
10.Lecterfan (if open to Ballaratians? I learnt heaps last year and would like to build on that if possible...).
11. Midnight Brew
12. Charst
13. bullsneck
14. Adamski29
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.

Reserves
1.
2.
3.


----------



## seemax (12/4/12)

1. Fenton
2. Trippers
3. Luke C
4. Hairofthedog
5. Shane R
6. Darkfaerytales (Strong scotch ale)
7. Iamozziyob
8. WarmBeer
9. Wolfman
10.Lecterfan (if open to Ballaratians? I learnt heaps last year and would like to build on that if possible...).
11. Midnight Brew
12. Charst
13. bullsneck
14. Adamski29
15. seemax
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.

Reserves
1.
2.
3.


----------



## Siborg (12/4/12)

1. Fenton
2. Trippers
3. Luke C
4. Hairofthedog
5. Shane R
6. Darkfaerytales (Strong scotch ale)
7. Iamozziyob
8. WarmBeer
9. Wolfman
10.Lecterfan (if open to Ballaratians? I learnt heaps last year and would like to build on that if possible...).
11. Midnight Brew
12. Charst
13. bullsneck
14. Adamski29
15. seemax
16. Siborg
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.

Reserves
1.
2.
3.


----------



## Fents (15/4/12)

Bump for the weekend crew


----------



## Spiesy (15/4/12)

excuse my "new"ness, but what's the story with a 'case' swap of longnecks?

Is that 12 x longnecks?


----------



## [email protected] (15/4/12)

Spiesy said:


> excuse my "new"ness, but what's the story with a 'case' swap of longnecks?
> 
> Is that 12 x longnecks?



You will need 22 mate. PET 740ml or Glass 750ml is good, i have had a few of the 640ml craft beer type longnecks as well in past 2 swaps.(rules say 750ml)
So you need to bottle at least 16.5L of beer plus you want a few for testing and spares.


----------



## mesa99 (15/4/12)

I'll work on the boss and see if I can make it down for the night. Lecterfan keeps telling me it's a roit.



Fents said:


> Anyone that pulls out last minute will be hunted and sacrificed on the spit.



Probably best I don't over commit by participating in the swap


----------



## mark_m (15/4/12)

Siborg said:


> 1. Fenton
> 2. Trippers
> 3. Luke C
> 4. Hairofthedog
> ...



Time to step up & get involved again.
Looking forward to the day.
Mark.


----------



## Lecterfan (15/4/12)

mesa99 said:


> I'll work on the boss and see if I can make it down for the night. Lecterfan keeps telling me it's a roit.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably best I don't over commit by participating in the swap




I've not told anyone it's a roit. I'm not even sure what a roit is, but I think a GP should inspect it before it gets exposed to too much sunlight.


----------



## merlin032 (15/4/12)

Sounds great guys, I'm just around the corner so will probably be able to con the missus to pick me up  - hope you guys don't mind a newbie coming along, Happy to bring some meat, snacks and of course beer!!



1. Fenton
2. Trippers
3. Luke C
4. Hairofthedog
5. Shane R
6. Darkfaerytales (Strong scotch ale)
7. Iamozziyob
8. WarmBeer
9. Wolfman
10.Lecterfan (if open to Ballaratians? I learnt heaps last year and would like to build on that if possible...).
11. Midnight Brew
12. Charst
13. bullsneck
14. Adamski29
15. seemax
16. Siborg
17. Mark_m
18. merlin032
19.
20.
21.
22.

Reserves
1.
2.
3.


----------



## mesa99 (15/4/12)

Lecterfan said:


> I've not told anyone it's a roit. I'm not even sure what a roit is, but I think a GP should inspect it before it gets exposed to too much sunlight.



Obviously that's a typo.


----------



## Lecterfan (15/4/12)

mesa99 said:


> Obviously that's a typo.


----------



## Yob (15/4/12)

no article for this yet?

ed: Brewday? Cubes? Recipes? Caaarn.. Lets herms it up some

Cubes

1: iamozziyob :lol:


----------



## Charst (16/4/12)

iamozziyob said:


> no article for this yet?
> 
> ed: Brewday? Cubes? Recipes? Caaarn.. Lets herms it up some
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolfy (16/4/12)

Since you guys are slack, here is your* 2012 AHB Vic July Case Swap* article:
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showarticle=198
I copied over the current list of participants, but suggest the running-list is kept in the article rather than in the thread.
(Rules and details were copy/pasted from *Fent*'s original post here, feel free to edit/change it how you like).

So far things look promising, less than a week and only 4 spots left - I did imagine that some people would have case-swap-fatigue after the last few, but seems that's not the case.
I don't yet have a new brew-rig setup so can't commit to swapping anything, but will see about coming on the day (getting there is easy, getting home not so).


----------



## mmmyummybeer (16/4/12)

Sounds great, Best start brewing..  

1. Fenton
2. Trippers
3. Luke C
4. Hairofthedog
5. Shane R
6. Darkfaerytales (Strong scotch ale)
7. Iamozziyob
8. WarmBeer
9. Wolfman
10.Lecterfan (if open to Ballaratians? I learnt heaps last year and would like to build on that if possible...).
11. Midnight Brew
12. Charst
13. bullsneck
14. Adamski29
15. seemax
16. Siborg
17. Mark_m
18. merlin032
19. mmmyummybeer
20.
21.
22.

Reserves
1.
2.
3.
[/quote]


----------



## Yob (16/4/12)

mmmyummybeer said:


> Sounds great, Best start brewing..



added you to the article in Wolf's link above


----------



## Fents (16/4/12)

Spiesy said:


> excuse my "new"ness, but what's the story with a 'case' swap of longnecks?
> 
> Is that 12 x longnecks?



get on board mate. you just need 22bottles of beer. tell cocko to come too=, hes been soft latley.

your tige's smacked melb up on the weekend, was great.


----------



## Wolfman (16/4/12)

Fents said:


> get on board mate. you just need 22bottles of beer. tell cocko to come too=, hes been soft latley.
> 
> your tige's smacked melb up on the weekend, was great.



Does that make a soft Cocko?


----------



## merlin032 (16/4/12)

Where do we post recipes? 

I think I will be contributing a Sierra Nevada Torpedo inspired AIPA, 1.072, 70IBU's, just ordered some Magnum, Citra and Crystal hops... :beerbang:


----------



## MaestroMatt (16/4/12)

I was involved in a few swaps in NSW when I was a resident there. Now I've relatively recently moved to VIC, I think it's time to get in on the VIC swap goodness.

No. 20 - my favorite number


1. Fenton
2. Trippers
3. Luke C
4. Hairofthedog
5. Shane R
6. Darkfaerytales (Strong scotch ale)
7. Iamozziyob
8. WarmBeer
9. Wolfman
10.Lecterfan (if open to Ballaratians? I learnt heaps last year and would like to build on that if possible...).
11. Midnight Brew
12. Charst
13. bullsneck
14. Adamski29
15. seemax
16. Siborg
17. Mark_m
18. merlin032
19. mmmyummybeer
20. MaestroMatt (you want country....I'll give you country!)
21.
22.

Reserves
1.
2.
3.


----------



## Fents (18/4/12)

1. Fenton
2. Trippers
3. Luke C
4. Hairofthedog
5. Shane R
6. Darkfaerytales (Strong scotch ale)
7. Iamozziyob
8. WarmBeer
9. Wolfman
10.Lecterfan (if open to Ballaratians? I learnt heaps last year and would like to build on that if possible...).
11. Midnight Brew
12. Charst
13. bullsneck
14. Adamski29
15. seemax
16. Siborg
17. Mark_m
18. merlin032
19. mmmyummybeer
20. MaestroMatt (you want country....I'll give you country!)
21. Julie
22.

Reserves
1.
2.
3.


One more spot left! get in!


----------



## brendo (18/4/12)

Alright... ya talked me into it Fents... I will make something work.

1. Fenton
2. Trippers
3. Luke C
4. Hairofthedog
5. Shane R
6. Darkfaerytales (Strong scotch ale)
7. Iamozziyob
8. WarmBeer
9. Wolfman
10.Lecterfan (if open to Ballaratians? I learnt heaps last year and would like to build on that if possible...).
11. Midnight Brew
12. Charst
13. bullsneck
14. Adamski29
15. seemax
16. Siborg
17. Mark_m
18. merlin032
19. mmmyummybeer
20. MaestroMatt (you want country....I'll give you country!)
21. Julie
22. Brendo

Reserves
1.
2.
3.


----------



## Fents (18/4/12)

nice one bee! stoked to have you in.


----------



## Trippers (18/4/12)

Wolfy said:


> Since you guys are slack, here is your* 2012 AHB Vic July Case Swap* article:
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showarticle=198
> I copied over the current list of participants, but suggest the running-list is kept in the article rather than in the thread.
> (Rules and details were copy/pasted from *Fent*'s original post here, feel free to edit/change it how you like).
> ...



Hi Wolfy, theres plenty of space for some swags and a few beds mate that your welcome to use if your happy to crash the night.Saves a long trip home in the taxi  Cheers Trippers


----------



## Wolfman (18/4/12)

She's a full book.

So what's everyone making?


----------



## DarkFaerytale (18/4/12)

Wolfman said:


> So what's everyone making?



a strong scotch ale, i'm working on the recipe (and a label) as we speak, i'm thinking caramalisation of part of the first runnings

brewing 20 liters of 70/- this weekend with 1728 ... yeast starter.


----------



## Wolfman (18/4/12)

DarkFaerytale said:


> a strong scotch ale, i'm working on the recipe (and a label) as we speak, i'm thinking caramalisation of part of the first runnings
> 
> brewing 20 liters of 70/- this weekend with 1728 ... yeast starter.




Looks the goods.

I was thinking maybe a Stout or a Saison? Not three sure yet?


----------



## Yob (19/4/12)

are we brewing something? 

I'll maybe add cubes to the article to see how many are interested and if we get enough interest then start a Brewday thingamy??

ed: IPA? :beerbang:


----------



## Fents (19/4/12)

are you putting your hand up to volunteer mate?

trips has a 50L herms and i can always bring my 100L setup but theres no way im brewing the beer. im usually three quarters cut by midday.

we need brewing volunteers and assistants, im happy to donate some ingredients tho and steal a cube.


----------



## manticle (19/4/12)

Even though I'm not in the swap, I'm happy to chuck in brewing ingredients and help out with brewing stuff in whatever capacity.

Good confidence builder for anyone who's just started AG brewing - a bit nerve wracking but once you get through it, it will help your brewing plus there's always plenty of people around with advice to offer (sometimes too many).

@Fents



> theres no way im brewing the beer. im usually three quarters cut by midday.



I don't understand. Sounds like my regular brewday. It's the only way I have faith my beer will turn out OK.


----------



## Yob (19/4/12)

Fents said:


> are you putting your hand up to volunteer mate?
> 
> trips has a 50L herms and i can always bring my 100L setup but theres no way im brewing the beer. im usually three quarters cut by midday.
> 
> we need brewing volunteers and assistants, im happy to donate some ingredients tho and steal a cube.



Happy to assist, ingredients, whatevers, but i'm planning on joining you in drinking activities this time round, was enjoyable doing it last time nut dont want to hog the limelight and should step aside to allow others the experience... 

And also, will probably be busy holding you up and filling your glass


----------



## bullsneck (1/5/12)

I'm thinking a Porter would be a good swap beer. I'll mull over that. Still plenty of time.


----------



## Wolfy (2/5/12)

My new brewery/setup is progressing at last, and might be finished in time, so I added my name to the reserve list.
Only thing is, I'd need to know 4 weeks in advance so I can brew (A Black American) and bottle it in time.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (2/5/12)

for some reason my order from G+G has not arrived, ordered last monday so i could brew on the weekend. hopefully it arrives by this weekend and i can get the swap beer going. have not heard anything back from them via e-mail so i'll give them a ring at lunch time


----------



## Yob (8/5/12)

Brewing this weekend for it, going to try my first step mash with the new rig, something amber methinks..

Getting all excited about it, havnt brewed in a few weeks and suffering withdrawal symptoms, cant wait to test the new setup... Almost took the day off to do so.. lol

Yob


----------



## Charst (8/5/12)

I'll be keen to get in on the brew. Have a decent selection of hops depending on style.


----------



## Wolfman (8/5/12)

Made mine in Thursday last week, primary fermenting A.T.M. It's a Robust Choc Porter. The smoked malt smells AMAZING! Looking forward to this baby coming out of the fermenter!


----------



## Midnight Brew (8/5/12)

Brewing a dark ale today and using the new pulley system which should make life a bit easier. Temperatures in the brew cave are currently at 13C. Looks like this ones getting fermented in the house.


----------



## Lecterfan (13/5/12)

1. Fenton
2. Trippers
3. Luke C
4. Hairofthedog
5. Shane R
6. Darkfaerytales (Strong scotch ale)
7. Iamozziyob
8. WarmBeer
9. Wolfman
10.
11. Midnight Brew
12. Charst
13. bullsneck
14. Adamski29
15. seemax
16. Siborg
17. Mark_m
18. merlin032
19. mmmyummybeer
20. MaestroMatt (you want country....I'll give you country!)
21. Julie
22. Brendo

Reserves
1.
2.
3.


Sadly I must bow out, my plate is too full (or whatever analogy you prefer) and in the time-honoured tradition of making decisions while sober I bend my knee to the clarion call of duty. I will definitely aim for the December swap as I honestly had a great time at the 2011 July session and learnt a lot about process, ingredients and what poor taste in music some Eastern-Melbournites have.

Cheers all! :beer:


----------



## Yob (13/5/12)

Lecterfan said:


> I will definitely aim for the December swap as I honestly had a great time at the 2011 July session and learnt a lot about process, ingredients and what poor taste in music some Eastern-Melbournites have.



..at least we know how to make fire (recent experiences excluded) :lol: 

Will keep your bottle aside anyway, The missus is talking about a day trip to the rat so I may be able to drop in and say gday and drop it off..

Yob


----------



## Lecterfan (13/5/12)

Thanks yob but I'll pull out of the swap altogether... I can't even find time to brew at the moment (2 weeks without a mash... The first time since I've been all grain!!!)... So best not to consider me a swapper either at the moment. Cheers though, the proposed effort is appreciated :beer:


----------



## Wolfy (13/5/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Sadly I must bow out, my plate is too full (or whatever analogy you prefer) and in the time-honoured tradition of making decisions while sober I bend my knee to the clarion call of duty. I will definitely aim for the December swap as I honestly had a great time at the 2011 July session and learnt a lot about process, ingredients and what poor taste in music some Eastern-Melbournites have.


Shame you're not going to be there, but I edited the article to put my name in for yours (was 1st on the reserve list).
The new brewery is still a work in progress, but should be finished in time to brew something for the swap.


----------



## Lecterfan (13/5/12)

Wolfy said:


> Shame you're not going to be there, but I edited the article to put my name in for yours (was 1st on the reserve list).
> The new brewery is still a work in progress, but should be finished in time to brew something for the swap.



i can literally hear the melancholy in your voice hahaha...


----------



## Wolfy (13/5/12)

Lecterfan said:


> i can literally hear the melancholy in your voice hahaha...


I was actually serious!
While the beer-swap is great, it's also a good chance to get-together and meet people.
In addition, having to participate in the beer-swap means I have to go to the effort of brewing and bottling a suitable beer.
So yeah, it's a shame you will not be swapping, and I hope you can make it on the day even if you don't have time to brew something.


----------



## Lecterfan (13/5/12)

Wolfy said:


> I was actually serious!
> While the beer-swap is great, it's also a good chance to get-together and meet people.
> In addition, having to participate in the beer-swap means I have to go to the effort of brewing and bottling a suitable beer.
> So yeah, it's a shame you will not be swapping, and I hope you can make it on the day even if you don't have time to brew something.



:beer: :lol: 

Nicely played...I'd love to get there but it's looking grim.... :beer:


----------



## WarmBeer (13/5/12)

Lecterfan said:


> :beer: :lol:
> 
> Nicely played...I'd love to get there but it's looking grim.... :beer:


Reprioritise.


----------



## Yob (13/5/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Thanks yob but I'll pull out of the swap altogether...



tis a pity indeed about the attendance and the swap in unequal measure... there will be plenty of beer no doubt  

I meant what I said about keeping you one aside, and also... I also have 1 or 2 to pick up dont I?  

you have tasted quite a few of my beers now (and I yours) and your comments are always welcome and appreciated.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (13/5/12)

Get your arse into gear as a non-swapper lecter.

I'm not swapping but I'll be participating as a drinker.


----------



## manticle (14/5/12)

I think you knocked out Wolfy mate.


----------



## beerDingo (14/5/12)

hmmm, just read a couple more post's.

I'm guessing that there is a main page where the real list lives?

I will search now, but can someone post just in case.


----------



## Yob (14/5/12)

Article Link


----------



## beerDingo (14/5/12)

Cheers.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (16/5/12)

seeing as attempts on my system at a heavy beer were a bit of a joke i'm changing my swap beer to something i know is good, an ordinary bitter, hope no one minds

-Phill


----------



## mark_m (16/5/12)

Due to other commitments, I'm going to have to pull out - sorry guys.Spot no 17 now available.Mark


----------



## Wolfman (16/5/12)

Looks like your in beerDingo


----------



## Adam Howard (16/5/12)

Just started fermenting my Traditional Bock in the fridge. 1070 SG. Hella Bock yeast.


----------



## Yob (19/5/12)

he.. he.. explosive krausen, love it. Ticking away nicely.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (19/5/12)

What are you brewing on the day?

Who's brewing it?


----------



## Yob (19/5/12)

hasnt been alot of activity or interest from what I can gather... pity, always a good day time activity.. 

I put an interest thing in the article but no other interest as yet


----------



## manticle (19/5/12)

I think it's actually illegal not to brew on a case swap day.


----------



## Adam Howard (19/5/12)

Earl Grey IPA!


----------



## Wolfman (19/5/12)

I'll be keen to throw some grain/hops into a brew!


----------



## Yob (19/5/12)

Fents said:


> i can always bring my 100L setup



equipment



Wolfman said:


> I'll be keen



brewer

all we need now is the Host to OK the move :beerbang:


----------



## Charst (19/5/12)

iamozziyob said:


> equipment
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'l be keen to chuck in on the brew!


----------



## manticle (19/5/12)

What happens at 4 am at a case swap stay at 4am at the caseswap


----------



## Wolfman (19/5/12)

Just to make it clear, ill be happy to partake in parting with some ingrediants, and whatch Yob brew!


----------



## Yob (19/5/12)

I have a note from my doctor that says i cant as i will be supporting Fents during difficult times


----------



## manticle (19/5/12)

Worst comes to worst, I'll brew it.

Just don't want to be a hog if someone else wants to. I love brewing.

If someone else wants to take the reins, I will assist where wanted, asked or needed and stay out of it where not.. If no-one else steps up, I'm there as fallback.

However we will be brewing my recipe in that case so it will be a gose, flanders red or biere de garde.

I'd just like to see someone else step up. It will help your brewing confidence level by a factor of about 600%.


----------



## Charst (19/5/12)

manticle said:


> Worst comes to worst, I'll brew it.
> 
> Just don't want to be a hog if someone else wants to. I love brewing.
> 
> ...




I BIAB so i have no idea what a Sparge is, and being Ive tasted your Biere de garde your suggestion is really doing nothing to encourage me to put my hand up!


----------



## Midnight Brew (19/5/12)

manticle said:


> I'd just like to see someone else step up. It will help your brewing confidence level by a factor of about 600%.



This is true. I gave it a go at the last swap and learnt some very valuable knowledge and processes. I encourage anyone new to all grain to step up and give it ago.


----------



## manticle (20/5/12)

Charst said:


> I BIAB so i have no idea what a Sparge is, and being Ive tasted your Biere de garde your suggestion is really doing nothing to encourage me to put my hand up!



BIAB at a case swap is perfectly acceptable.

Not brewing at a case swap is not.

C'mon people. Be brave. 

It's actually quite pleasant.


----------



## Wolfy (20/5/12)

manticle said:


> It's actually quite pleasant.


Very pleasant for those (like me) who simply supervise the brewing efforts.
Constructive criticism is welcome ... right?


----------



## Charst (20/5/12)

Wolfy said:


> Very pleasant for those (like me) who simply supervise the brewing efforts.
> Constructive criticism is welcome ... right?



Required and potentially helpful but I'm sure it'll feel like backseat driving at the time!


----------



## mmmyummybeer (20/5/12)

Love to help out but can't to commit to anything as don't know how or what time we can get there yet. but definitely keen to observe on the day and hopefully pick up some more tips.


----------



## Yob (22/5/12)

mmmyummybeer said:


> Love to help out but can't to commit to anything as don't know how or what time we can get there yet. but definitely keen to observe on the day and hopefully pick up some more tips.



come down the day before, plenty of bed space available if there is need and/or desire

that goes for you too Hanibal lecterfan

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Trippers (22/5/12)

Hi all, the swap is approaching fast. Looks like we are going to do a lamb on the spit for the day. I will have my HERMS system running on the day if people are keen to knock out a brew or 2. We can make 3x17lt cubes comfortably per brew. Ill have the water hot when people arrive and ready to go. Id be happy for us to do 2 brews in the day. The Mashy holds 12-13kg comfortably. I dont have a mill at this stage. I will also hopefully have our cold smoker cranking so we can smoke some grain for people to take at the end of the session.

I have 4 taps at home on the bar and ill have 2 plutos setup so theres plenty of room for people to tap their kegs if they choose to bring them along. Between me, fents and another mate we will provide about 120 litres of beer. If people want to drop off swap beers prior to the day that is no problem and there will space for bodies to lie on the night, no worries. 

If people want to bring nibbles/salads etc feel free or i can sort it. I was thinking Kebabs :icon_drool2: might be the go. 

Probably cost about $10 each or there abouts, ill let people know prior to the event. 

My place is in Macleod i will post my address closer to the date

Open to any suggestions from people and hoping for a cracker of a day.

PS my Beech Wood Smoked Marzen is lagering nicely for my swap beer.

Cheers :icon_chickcheers: 
Trippers


----------



## DarkFaerytale (22/5/12)

Trippers said:


> Hi all, the swap is approaching fast. Looks like we are going to do a lamb on the spit for the day. I will have my HERMS system running on the day if people are keen to knock out a brew or 2. We can make 3x17lt cubes comfortably per brew. Ill have the water hot when people arrive and ready to go. Id be happy for us to do 2 brews in the day. The Mashy holds 12-13kg comfortably. I dont have a mill at this stage. I will also hopefully have our cold smoker cranking so we can smoke some grain for people to take at the end of the session.
> 
> I have 4 taps at home on the bar and ill have 2 plutos setup so theres plenty of room for people to tap their kegs if they choose to bring them along. Between me, fents and another mate we will provide about 120 litres of beer. If people want to drop off swap beers prior to the day that is no problem and there will space for bodies to lie on the night, no worries.
> 
> ...



woah! guess i might hang for a while after all, sounds like a great day


----------



## Trippers (22/5/12)

DarkFaerytale said:


> woah! guess i might hang for a while after all, sounds like a great day



I hope so mate. Should be a ripper. Beer, spit, brewing and good company. What else could one ask for?


----------



## WarmBeer (22/5/12)

Trippers said:


> I hope so mate. Should be a ripper. Beer, spit, brewing and good company. What else could one ask for?


Strippers?


----------



## Wolfy (22/5/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Strippers?


Hope you're not volunteering for the job?


----------



## Trippers (22/5/12)

Wolfy said:


> Hope you're not volunteering for the job?


Depends how much i drink, i could be persuaded :icon_cheers: 
Tripper the Stripper.....


----------



## WarmBeer (22/5/12)

Wolfy said:


> Hope you're not volunteering for the job?


I have trimmed the weight off a bit since the last caseswap. Just incase...


----------



## Wolfy (22/5/12)

WarmBeer said:


> I have trimmed the weight off a bit since the last caseswap. Just incase...


So belly dancing instead of stripping?


----------



## WarmBeer (22/5/12)

Wolfy said:


> So belly dancing instead of stripping?









Was thinking more along the lines of this. 

'Cept with a mash tun.


----------



## manticle (22/5/12)

Trippers said:


> Hi all, the swap is approaching fast. Looks like we are going to do a lamb on the spit for the day. I will have my HERMS system running on the day if people are keen to knock out a brew or 2. We can make 3x17lt cubes comfortably per brew. Ill have the water hot when people arrive and ready to go. Id be happy for us to do 2 brews in the day. The Mashy holds 12-13kg comfortably. I dont have a mill at this stage. I will also hopefully have our cold smoker cranking so we can smoke some grain for people to take at the end of the session.
> 
> I have 4 taps at home on the bar and ill have 2 plutos setup so theres plenty of room for people to tap their kegs if they choose to bring them along. Between me, fents and another mate we will provide about 120 litres of beer. If people want to drop off swap beers prior to the day that is no problem and there will space for bodies to lie on the night, no worries.
> 
> ...



Sounds great.

If no-one else steps up, I'll have a crack but I've never brewed on a HERMS before so will need a few pointers in regards to do's and don't on your system.

I'll try and get some spicy Italian sausages made before then.

I can also get whole goat and lamb (halal) for between $6 and 7 a kg but someone would need to pick it up from Brunswick West. Bugger carrying freddy the goat in a backpack on my pushie.


----------



## Trippers (22/5/12)

manticle said:


> Sounds great.
> 
> If no-one else steps up, I'll have a crack but I've never brewed on a HERMS before so will need a few pointers in regards to do's and don't on your system.
> 
> ...



Awesome mate. Ill definately be up for helpin with the brew. What we makin? 
PM me the details for the goat and the lamb and ill check it out. Don't tell Fent hes picking it up!


----------



## Yob (23/5/12)

Trippers said:


> Awesome mate. Ill definately be up for helpin with the brew. What we makin?
> PM me the details for the goat and the lamb and ill check it out. Don't tell Fent hes picking it up!



I put an interest thing in the Article and currently 2 votes for an IPA of some desciption..

:icon_drool2: hops :icon_drool2: 

Now that this is gaining legs it might be worthwhile starting a brewday article so we can dial in on a recipe and helpers and such?

Recipe depending I can bring Hops and grain to chuck in. (Ive got more American / NZ / Australian hops than UK Styles but I do have some Simps MO I can lend to the task)

Yob


----------



## Trippers (23/5/12)

iamozziyob said:


> I put an interest thing in the Article and currently 2 votes for an IPA of some desciption..
> 
> :icon_drool2: hops :icon_drool2:
> 
> ...



Good idea. Just keep in mind that if people are going to take cubes my system will make an approx 5% beer @ 75% efficiency and produce 55 litres (3x 17lt cubes + 3 litres lossage). Therefore if we make an IPA the literage will be down and we will get less cubes. Maybe a hopped up American @ about 5.5%ABV? Im not sure how to make the article so please feel free, im still getting use to all this technoology :huh: 
Cheers
Trippers


----------



## Trippers (23/5/12)

iamozziyob said:


> I put an interest thing in the Article and currently 2 votes for an IPA of some desciption..
> 
> :icon_drool2: hops :icon_drool2:
> 
> ...



Good idea. Just keep in mind that if people are going to take cubes my system will make an approx 5% beer @ 75% efficiency and produce 55 litres (3x 17lt cubes + 3 litres lossage). Therefore if we make an IPA the literage will be down and we will get less cubes. Maybe a hopped up American @ about 5.5%ABV? Im not sure how to make the article so please feel free, im still getting use to all this technoology :huh: 
Cheers
Trippers


----------



## Yob (23/5/12)

Atricle Created HERE and also has a link in the Original Article

No Discussion topic for the Brewday as yet but as soon as someone has a recipe up for suggestion go for it..

Ive taken the liberty of removing the cube interest from the original article and added Fents to the list for cubes in the Brewday Article linked above.

I assume all info to be correct but if I missed something please update.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Fents (23/5/12)

can knock out 5 cubes from my system no worries.

i vote for manty's biere da garde.


----------



## Charst (23/5/12)

Fents said:


> can knock out 5 cubes from my system no worries.
> 
> i vote for manty's biere da garde.




Talked me into it Fents Im switching priorities. 1: Biere de Garde, 2: UK IPA


----------



## Wolfman (23/5/12)

I'm in for a Biere de garde!

I have the Spalter Hops!


----------



## Yob (23/5/12)

Anyone have a link to the recipe? Is it posted? 

I had a quick look but couldnt turn it up.


----------



## WarmBeer (23/5/12)

Man, now I'm getting excited about this beer. And I'm not even taking a cube.


----------



## Trippers (23/5/12)

Fents said:


> can knock out 5 cubes from my system no worries.
> 
> i vote for manty's biere da garde.



Maybe we can get both systems cranking. Biere de Garde and a big hopmonster? 

I dont see why we couldnt double brew on both systems and knock out 200 litres + or i am loosing my marbles? 
So i'll lock you in for bringing your system Fent? Thanks mate...

We can brew in shifts :icon_cheers:


----------



## Wolfman (23/5/12)

Here http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;recipe=1513 it is.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (23/5/12)

whats the guiness record for hours of continuous homebrewing?


----------



## Trippers (23/5/12)

DarkFaerytale said:


> whats the guiness record for hours of continuous homebrewing?



Its going to be broken!
I think i was kidding myself. A brew on each system will do. I was getting over excited!


----------



## manticle (23/5/12)

Charst said:


> Talked me into it Fents Im switching priorities. 1: Biere de Garde, 2: UK IPA



I like both of these.

The Wyeast Biere de garde yeast is a PC yeast I think but I have a decent recipe for one anyway (light coloured).

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;recipe=1471

The one Wolfman posted is a saison but saison doesn't appear in the style selection in the db (hence the listing as Bde G)


----------



## WarmBeer (23/5/12)

DarkFaerytale said:


> whats the guiness record for hours of continuous homebrewing?


Ask Brendo, Fourstar & CM2. I believe they currently hold the record.


----------



## Yob (23/5/12)

The only thing I can contribute to that recipe (ATM) is Yeast Nutrient and Brewbrite :lol: 

if it's the one Im thinking of it was a cracker of a beer.

Yob


----------



## Wolfman (23/5/12)

manticle said:


> The one Wolfman posted is a saison but saison doesn't appear in the style selection in the db (hence the listing as Bde G)



Whoops my Bad.


----------



## brendo (23/5/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Ask Brendo, Fourstar & CM2. I believe they currently hold the record.



Funnily enough, our brew session lengths haven't increased (if anything probably got shorter), but last brew day (at Easter) saw us pump out around 500L in around 12 hours (mash-in to cleaned up).

Two brews in a day... that's just a regular brew day for me


----------



## manticle (24/5/12)

manticle said:


> The Wyeast Biere de garde yeast is a PC yeast I think but I have a decent recipe for one anyway (light coloured).



Emailed wyeast and they said it's currently available. For those who want biere de garde, it might be worthwhile chasing this up to ensure it's available when you want it. Can't think of a decent substitute.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (25/5/12)

i believe grain and grape have it in stock, i remember seeing it in the last e-mail


----------



## manticle (25/5/12)

Just emailed John to see how much they have and if it's likely to be unavailable before swap time.

Will keep the thread posted.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (4/6/12)

i'm going to be bottling my swap beer and back up swap beer soon, i noticed a few drop outs, how many bottles will be needed for the swap so i make sure i put them aside?


----------



## WarmBeer (4/6/12)

DarkFaerytale said:


> i'm going to be bottling my swap beer and back up swap beer soon, i noticed a few drop outs, how many bottles will be needed for the swap so i make sure i put them aside?


Still aim for 22, there's usually a bit of fallout in the last weeks.

If more people drop out, it just means you get to try more than one of your own beer. Plus, custom dictates leaving an extra bottle for the host to compensate for his/her generosity.


----------



## Fents (4/6/12)

There has been a couple drop off but also filled back in with reserves as far as i know. Current list?

AHB Name - Beer - Attendance.
1. Fenton
2. Trippers
3. Luke C
4. Hairofthedog
5. Shane R
6. Darkfaerytales - English Bitter - will be there for pick up but probably won't stay long
7. Iamozziyob - Stepmashed pale
8. WarmBeer
9. Wolfman- robust Choc porter
10.Wolfy - ABA
11. Midnight Brew
12. Charst
13. bullsneck - English/American/New Zealand/Scottish IPA
14. Adamski29
15. seemax
16. Siborg
17.beerDingo
18. merlin032
19. mmmyummybeer
20. MaestroMatt
21. Julie
22. Brendo

Reserves
1.
2.
3.

Non-Swap Attendees:
1:
2:....veeeeery tentatively Lecterfan, but if it's limited to two and someone else is a definite then kick me off.
3. Manticle and no lecter you can have as many non-swappers as are prepared to come along and bring and drink beer.

Taken from here - http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showarticle=198


----------



## manticle (4/6/12)

There's two PC biere de garde yeasts that have been put aside for me at GG. I'll see if I can grab any more when I'm there - otherwise we can organise splits among those who want to follow that recipe to the letter.


----------



## Wolfman (4/6/12)

I'm in on the yeast too.


----------



## Wolfy (4/6/12)

Fents said:


> There has been a couple drop off but also filled back in with reserves as far as i know. Current list?


The new brewery build is progressing well, and I hope to give the first run this week. While that does mean the case-swap beer will be one of the first made on the new system, I'm hopeful it will get done in time.


----------



## Wolfman (7/6/12)

Bottling up the robust porter tonight!


----------



## Charst (7/6/12)

manticle said:


> There's two PC biere de garde yeasts that have been put aside for me at GG. I'll see if I can grab any more when I'm there - otherwise we can organise splits among those who want to follow that recipe to the letter.




I'll be keen to get on that.


----------



## Yob (7/6/12)

also getting my swap in the bottle tmoz and am in for the yeast if you can get it.. 

:icon_drunk:


----------



## brad81 (7/6/12)

Fents said:


> Right, seeings as everybodys been slack then here it is! Its back and its onnnn!
> 
> My good mate Trippers has agreed to host it. Bar in a shed with 4 taps, foxtel in the bar, fire out the back, 50L Herms system (plus my big 100L if you like) and mandatory meat on the spit (Thinking about a whole pig this year!). Will be enough room for peeps to crash if they want.
> 
> ...




I'm so on for the next one!! I have nothing to offer except a cider, and that's the Mrs by default. My Dr Smurto's will not be ready for another week and a bit at the very least.


----------



## Midnight Brew (7/6/12)

With the long weekend coming up I've kegged my swap beer BUT its okay cause you'll all be getting the alternate version (ie no break). I forced carbed it last night Ross Method at serving pressure and tonight it is tasting fantastic. Its a malt based Amber Ale, my tribute to the ANZACS. Will be bottled early next week.


----------



## Yob (8/6/12)

iamozziyob said:


> also getting my swap in the bottle tmoz and am in for the yeast if you can get it..
> 
> :icon_drunk:



@ Manticle, if you need the funds in advance, PM me some details and I will transfer for you.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Yob (11/6/12)

so we seem to have settled on 6 cubes? 

Ive updated the Brewday article with the recipe so we can get some names next to the ingredients?

ed: spillong


----------



## brendo (11/6/12)

Got my swap beer brewed today - an Australian Pale Ale. Just need to get a starter going and I will be good to go.


----------



## Adam Howard (11/6/12)

Hella Bock is still munching through my Traditional Bock. Was hoping it would be done a bit sooner but really....it was a 1.070 beer! Tasted really good at 1.030 so I'm thinking when it gets under 1.020 it will be great.


----------



## fikuss (13/6/12)

Would like to get in on this but have never been to one of these.

Put me on the reserves list.
Got a Robust Porter on the bubble at the moment, and doing an American Pale Ale this week so will certainly have a case to swap ready by then.

What's the deal..? Does the swap case I bring have to be all the same type of brew? 22 bottles needed?


----------



## manticle (13/6/12)

Better if the swap beer is all the same. You can bring as much variety along on the day as you like.

Anyone can edit the article so go to the swap article, click edit and add yourself in as a reserve.


----------



## Trippers (13/6/12)

Gday there Swappers and Non swap attendees, (6 WEEKS TO GO!) just letting everyone know that plans are well underway for the swap day. Met with Fents last night and had a bit of a brainstorm regarding all the things we need to organise for the day. There will be lots of meaty treats on the day including a full lamb on the spit and a couple of little spits running as well. We will provide about 100 litres of beer. Hopefully others attending will provide some sample kegs/bottles for the day. 

I will have my 4 taps running and a couple of plutos and chiller plates setup on the day also. It sounds like the lads have got the brews sorted for the day and I will have my HERMS 50l system setup along with Fents bigger system. To reduce the cost for everyone i was hoping we could get a list happening of what goodies people are bringing on the day to ensure we dont over cater. Salads, snacks, dried meats, BBQ items, breads, nuts etc. 

I will get Fent to add a part to the article so people can confirm their attendance (swappers and non swappers) with a list for people to add what their bringing on the day. (Sorry my IT skills aren't yet up to it!) Otherwise it all seems to be well underway. If only my swap beer would push out those couple of extra points and ferment out so i can bottle it! ... patience...... 

Remember people can drop their swap beers/kegs etc the week before to save having to worry about it on the day. I will send my address a couple of weeks prior to the swap and let people know the cost for the day. People are welcome to crash on the floor also. 

Feel free to add any suggestions etc.

Happy Brewin
Trippers :beer:


----------



## fikuss (13/6/12)

Done! Cheers.

So 22 bottles of the same brew. Easy


----------



## Leigh (14/6/12)

Have missed the last few swaps, will attend as a non-swapper and hopefully will have some brews to bring along and share.

Will there be a brew on the go? Happy to assist/contribute grain etc


----------



## Yob (14/6/12)

Leigh said:


> Have missed the last few swaps, will attend as a non-swapper and hopefully will have some brews to bring along and share.
> 
> Will there be a brew on the go? Happy to assist/contribute grain etc



Hay man, check the articles section, plenty it relevant info there.. Cant do a links on the phone.

Cheers


----------



## beerDingo (18/6/12)

750ml glass bottles??????

Previous swaps, I have just used the plastic bottles.

However, I have been planning/trying to bottle 30 glass bottles out of each batch so I can give the best, and also have them for longer storage...

Problem is, I've already made 30 bottles, but the brew shop only had 640ml.

I have since gone to another brew shop looking for 750ml, but again could only get 640ml (Well, I lie... I could get 750ml, but they were swing top and roughly $30 for 12. $90 for 36, which is just plain ridiculous...) I want at least 30 bottles, so I can try some, and maybe have a couple left over of whatever I swap.

So:
1. Where are people getting 750ml bottles from at a reasonable price?
2. Am I going to get tarred and feathered if I swap 640ml bottles?


----------



## Yob (18/6/12)

it's been my experience that you end up with a mixture of all sorts of bottles..

I rekon you will be right with those.

Yob


----------



## DU99 (18/6/12)

beerdingo...sometimes people dispose of their bottles when they go into keg's or are going out of the hobby.keep an eye on this forum or ebay/gumtree


----------



## Trippers (18/6/12)

beerDingo said:


> 750ml glass bottles??????
> 
> Previous swaps, I have just used the plastic bottles.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trippers (18/6/12)

beerDingo said:


> 750ml glass bottles??????
> 
> Previous swaps, I have just used the plastic bottles.
> 
> ...


----------



## WarmBeer (18/6/12)

BigW have 740ml PET bottles (Coopers branded) available. 

These are what I'll be using.


----------



## beerDingo (18/6/12)

WarmBeer said:


> BigW have 740ml PET bottles (Coopers branded) available.
> 
> These are what I'll be using.



Hey WB,

That is what I previously used, but am bottling about 3 batches, and will give the best one, so don't want the other two batches and spare bottles sitting around in plastic.

It seems that there are a few people using 640ml bottles, so I wont be the only one. I would like to give 750ml so people don't feel ripped off, but I'm not spending $90 on swing top bottles! It would be better to buy 3 boxes of coopers bottles and get drinking/cleaning.

Cheers
Dom


----------



## WarmBeer (18/6/12)

beerDingo said:


> That is what I previously used, but am bottling about 3 batches, and will give the best one, so don't want the other two batches and spare bottles sitting around in plastic.


You crazy masochist, Dom  Since getting kegs, I don't think I've bottled a sum total of more than 30 bottles in the last 12 months.


----------



## MaestroMatt (18/6/12)

Bottled up my swap beer yesterday - looking and tasting pretty good. 

I've bottled in 750ml Brew cellar PET bottles due to a shortage of longnecks. As I can see from replies above, I'm not going to be alone in that.

Looking forward to it!

MM


----------



## beerDingo (18/6/12)

WarmBeer said:


> You crazy masochist, Dom  Since getting kegs, I don't think I've bottled a sum total of more than 30 bottles in the last 12 months.



Yeah, I hate bottling. But must say, doing them in glass bottles feels (to me) a lot more professional (my first time). And then I don't have to worry about oxygen leaching over long periods. And I am not bottling the whole brew! Just 30 bottles of each. Stuff bottling 3 brews at 70 liters!!! Also, as the kegs have already been drained, I get to enjoy the beer at a later date (only good thing about bottling).


----------



## DarkFaerytale (19/6/12)

i hate to be that guy but i'm going to have to bow out. 

my original swap beer tasted like nail polish so i turfed it. i went to bottle the second batch yesterday and found the tap had been knocked in the CC fridge. lost at least 10 liters of bitter  

i don't have enough time to make another beer for the swap and keep up my own supply unfortunatly

plan goes that i'll make a very early swap beer for december and make sure nothing goes wrong this time...


----------



## Yob (19/6/12)

Still attending as a non swapper DF?


----------



## DarkFaerytale (19/6/12)

na, i wasn't going to stay long anyway and now i'll just feel bad for not bringing my swap beer. 

looking forward to hearing tales of antics though


----------



## WarmBeer (19/6/12)

DarkFaerytale said:


> na, i wasn't going to stay long anyway and now i'll just feel bad for not bringing my swap beer.
> 
> looking forward to hearing tales of antics though


What happens at caseswap, stays at caseswap...


----------



## Fents (19/6/12)

List and wiki updated - Fikuss off the reserves and onto the pitch. (sucks DFT was looking fwd to a catchup after all these years!)

AHB Name - Beer - Attendance.
1. Fenton
2. Trippers
3. Luke C
4. Hairofthedog
5. Shane R
6. Fikuss
7. Iamozziyob - Stepmashed pale
8. WarmBeer - iPA - Yes, attending
9. Wolfman- robust Choc porter
10.Wolfy - ABA
11. Midnight Brew
12. Charst
13. bullsneck - English/American/New Zealand/Scottish IPA
14. Adamski29
15. seemax
16. Siborg
17.beerDingo
18. merlin032
19. mmmyummybeer
20. MaestroMatt
21. Julie
22. Brendo - Australian Pale Ale

Reserves
1. 
2.
3.


----------



## fikuss (19/6/12)

Was hoping I'd be able to get on the list.

Pretty excited. Now I just need to decide whether to bottle up the Robust Porter, the American Pale Ale or the IRA.


----------



## Leigh (19/6/12)

iamozziyob said:


> Hay man, check the articles section, plenty it relevant info there.. Cant do a links on the phone.
> 
> Cheers



Thanks mate...added to the list, but feel free to give me the boot if there isn't enough to go round


----------



## Yob (22/6/12)

I picked up a bad of Weyermann Bohemian Pilsner last weekend but it wont be enough for 7 cubes... according to the recipe we will need 42kg of WBP for the base malt... I also have the Weyermann Munich I Covered

Just want to put it out there that we may (do) need a bit more, I know Manticle has his name on some WBP but am unsure if it will cover all the needs.

Thank Feck we will have use of the motorised mill... er.. we DO have access to the motorised Mill Yeah? :blink: 

Yob


----------



## Trippers (22/6/12)

iamozziyob said:


> I picked up a bad of Weyermann Bohemian Pilsner last weekend but it wont be enough for 7 cubes... according to the recipe we will need 42kg of WBP for the base malt... I also have the Weyermann Munich I Covered
> 
> Just want to put it out there that we may (do) need a bit more, I know Manticle has his name on some WBP but am unsure if it will cover all the needs.
> 
> ...




Just a reminder my HERMS can only hold about 13kg comfortably for 55 litres at 5%, 75% efficiency..
Fents maybe 25kg ish? 
Cheers
Trippers


----------



## Fents (22/6/12)

iamozziyob said:


> Thank Feck we will have use of the motorised mill... er.. we DO have access to the motorised Mill Yeah? :blink:
> 
> Yob



I dont have one, either does tripper.

Anyone have a portable one?


----------



## Yob (22/6/12)

shit... who was it who had one at the last swap? Peaky Maybe...? But he's not attending so thats out... 

who has a motorised mill that can bring to the party? My little old Ryobi just mananges 6kg on a single battery.. 40 odd kilo? :blink: phaaaark that.. we is in *NEED* :lol:


----------



## Yob (22/6/12)

Trippers said:


> Just a reminder my HERMS can only hold about 13kg comfortably for 55 litres at 5%, 75% efficiency..
> Fents maybe 25kg ish?
> Cheers
> Trippers



The grain bill for a double is about that... the recipe is in the other article HERE

probably best to keep your system to a double? :unsure: 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (22/6/12)

iamozziyob said:


> I picked up a bad of Weyermann Bohemian Pilsner last weekend but it wont be enough for 7 cubes... according to the recipe we will need 42kg of WBP for the base malt... I also have the Weyermann Munich I Covered
> 
> Just want to put it out there that we may (do) need a bit more, I know Manticle has his name on some WBP but am unsure if it will cover all the needs.
> 
> ...



I've got some and can get more. Either bo pils or pils will work (euro only though) and if I can get dingemans in time, we'll throw some of that in. Was looking at castle malt somewhere online recently - very interested in giving that a shot too.

Someone scale up the recipe on beersmith (or whatever), adjusting for the system efficiency of the two systems (need that info from Fents and Trippers) and we can sort out ingredients and contributors a little more thoroughly.


----------



## Yob (22/6/12)

manticle said:


> and we can sort out ingredients and contributors a little more thoroughly.



agreed..

though plenty of time to do this, IMO it's better sooner than later..


----------



## Fents (25/6/12)

Taking Hairofthedog out as he's not going to brew in time

Anyone else want to step up as a reserve?


AHB Name - Beer - Attendance.
1. Fenton
2. Trippers
3. Luke C
4. 
5. Shane R
6. Fikuss
7. Iamozziyob - Stepmashed pale
8. WarmBeer - iPA - Yes, attending
9. Wolfman- robust Choc porter
10.Wolfy - ABA
11. Midnight Brew
12. Charst
13. bullsneck - English/American/New Zealand/Scottish IPA
14. Adamski29
15. seemax
16. Siborg
17.beerDingo
18. merlin032
19. mmmyummybeer
20. MaestroMatt
21. Julie
22. Brendo - Australian Pale Ale

Reserves
1. 
2.
3.


----------



## Fents (25/6/12)

will try and scale this recipe for my system tonight

- link just for my brain - http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;recipe=1471


----------



## Fents (26/6/12)

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: biere de garde
Brewer: Fenton
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Biere de Garde
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 75.00 L 
Boil Size: 86.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.072 SG
Estimated Color: 11.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 31.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
20.45 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 83.10 % 
1.70 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 6.93 % 
1.70 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 6.93 % 
0.75 kg Biscuit Malt (45.3 EBC) Grain 3.05 % 
71.02 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (60 min) Hops 7.6 IBU 
71.02 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (60 min) Hops 10.3 IBU 
71.02 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (30 min) Hops 7.9 IBU 
71.02 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (30 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
34.09 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
34.09 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Belgian Ale (Wyeast Labs #1214) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Fents (26/6/12)

Fents said:


> BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
> Recipe: biere de garde
> Brewer: Fenton
> Asst Brewer:
> ...



close as i can get it lol had a few

4 cubes only might not really squeeze 5 comfertably. dont wants mans falling off cliffs on swap day


----------



## Wolfy (27/6/12)

After entering a beer that needed some extra conditioning time in the last two swaps, and then not getting the carbonation level where I wanted it, I was only going to enter this (and future) swap if I was sure I had brewed and conditioned the beer as I wanted it. To achieve this I set 30-days was the minimum comfortable deadline. While the new system is virtually setup and could be used tomorrow, I'd not expect to brew anything special it's first time out, in addition, the yeast I wanted to use for the swap-beer has not grown as quickly as expected (perhaps due to the cold weather, or some issue with the parent-culture).
Unfortunately, as a result I have run out of time to brew a swap-standard beer - so I removed my name from the list.

Hopefully I can bring a drinkable beer (or two) on the day, since keg-conditioning should be quicker than bottle conditioning.
_(I don't have a CPF so attempting to fill swap-bottles from the keg is not an option)._


----------



## Fents (27/6/12)

Gday all swappers and non swap attendees. Well the big day is fast approaching and weI are working hard to make this an awesome swap. We are trying to work out the best way to cater for the event and wanted your feedback and commitment to attendance on the day!
_*Option 1*_
WE get everything from the Queen Vic / Preston Market 
Approx $20 / $25 based on 35 people attending 
-	Whole Lamb (Large Spit)
-	Pork and goat (mini spits)
-	Beef ribs (Webber)
-	Salamis and cured meats
-	Cheeses
-	Souvlaki bread wraps, tatziki, salad etc
-	Salads
-	Nuts , olives, dips etc
-	Snags and meats (BBQ) (midnight feast)
_*Option 2*_
Fent and Trippers get the meat for the spit and we ask individual people to bring some nibbles, salads, cured meats etc and chuck in some cash to cover the cost of the meats 
Approx $10 per head based on 35 people attending ($350.00)

HAVE YOUR SAY! Speak up.....


----------



## Fents (27/6/12)

AHB Name - Beer - Attendance.
1. Fenton - Attending - Option 1
2. Trippers - Attending - Option 1
3. Luke C - Attending - Option 1
4. 
5. Shane R
6. Fikuss - 
7. Iamozziyob - 
8. WarmBeer - iPA - Yes, attending
9. Wolfman- 
10.
11. Midnight Brew
12. Charst
13. bullsneck - 
14. Adamski29
15. seemax
16. Siborg
17.beerDingo
18. merlin032
19. mmmyummybeer
20. MaestroMatt
21. Julie
22. Brendo - Australian Pale Ale

Non Swapper Attendes
1. 
2.
3.


----------



## Siborg (27/6/12)

AHB Name - Beer - Attendance.
1. Fenton - Attending - Option 1
2. Trippers - Attending - Option 1
3. Luke C - Attending - Option 1
4. 
5. Shane R
6. Fikuss - 
7. Iamozziyob - 
8. WarmBeer - iPA - Yes, attending
9. Wolfman- 
10.
11. Midnight Brew
12. Charst
13. bullsneck - 
14. Adamski29
15. seemax
16. Siborg OPTION1
17.beerDingo
18. merlin032
19. mmmyummybeer
20. MaestroMatt
21. Julie
22. Brendo - Australian Pale Ale

Non Swapper Attendes
1. 
2.
3.


----------



## Wolfy (27/6/12)

Fents said:


> _*Option 1*_
> WE get everything from the Queen Vic / Preston Market
> 
> _*Option 2*_
> ...


I thought there was more than enough food at the last case swap which was closer to Option 2, and by looking at the Option 1 list it seems you could be over-catering by quite a bit.


----------



## Wolfman (27/6/12)

AHB Name - Beer - Attendance.
1. Fenton - Attending - Option 1
2. Trippers - Attending - Option 1
3. Luke C - Attending - Option 1
4. 
5. Shane R
6. Fikuss - 
7. Iamozziyob - 
8. WarmBeer - iPA - Yes, attending
9. Wolfman- Robust Porter- Attending- Option 1
10.
11. Midnight Brew
12. Charst
13. bullsneck - 
14. Adamski29
15. seemax
16. Siborg OPTION1
17.beerDingo
18. merlin032
19. mmmyummybeer
20. MaestroMatt
21. Julie
22. Brendo - Australian Pale Ale

Non Swapper Attendes
1. 
2.
3.


----------



## brendo (27/6/12)

AHB Name - Beer - Attendance.
1. Fenton - Attending - Option 1
2. Trippers - Attending - Option 1
3. Luke C - Attending - Option 1
4. 
5. Shane R
6. Fikuss - 
7. Iamozziyob - 
8. WarmBeer - iPA - Yes, attending
9. Wolfman- Robust Porter- Attending- Option 1
10.
11. Midnight Brew
12. Charst
13. bullsneck - 
14. Adamski29
15. seemax
16. Siborg OPTION1
17.beerDingo
18. merlin032
19. mmmyummybeer
20. MaestroMatt
21. Julie
22. Brendo - Attending - Option 1

Non Swapper Attendes
1. 
2.
3.


----------



## beerDingo (27/6/12)

AHB Name - Beer - Attendance.
1. Fenton - Attending - Option 1
2. Trippers - Attending - Option 1
3. Luke C - Attending - Option 1
4.
5. Shane R
6. Fikuss -
7. Iamozziyob -
8. WarmBeer - iPA - Yes, attending
9. Wolfman- Robust Porter- Attending- Option 1
10.
11. Midnight Brew
12. Charst
13. bullsneck -
14. Adamski29
15. seemax
16. Siborg OPTION1
17.beerDingo OPTION 1
18. merlin032
19. mmmyummybeer
20. MaestroMatt
21. Julie
22. Brendo - Attending - Option 1

Non Swapper Attendes
1.
2.
3.


----------



## Trippers (27/6/12)

Below is the suggested recipe for my system for the brewday. I have tweaked it slightly to fit it in my mashtun so we can get 3 cubes. Can double brew too if we like. Open to suggestions etc. Should I drop the biscuit a little, i was just trying to get the colour up into the guidelines. 

Manticles Bier De garde
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 27/06/2012 
Style: Biere de Garde Brewer: TRIPPERS BAR & BREWERY 
Batch Size: 55.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 68.10 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 % Equipment: TRIPPERS BREWERY 
Actual Efficiency: 73.9 % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
12.75 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 85.0 % 
0.75 kg Biscuit (Dingemans) (22.5 SRM) Grain 5.0 % 
0.75 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 5.0 % 
0.75 kg Vienna Malt (3.5 SRM) Grain 5.0 % 
45.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40%] (60 min) Hops 10.0 IBU 
50.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40%] (30 min) Hops 8.5 IBU 
45.00 gm Saaz [3.50%] (60 min) Hops 6.5 IBU 
50.00 gm Saaz [3.50%] (30 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz [3.50%] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40%] (0 min) Hops - 
Manticle to provide yeast

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.064 SG (1.060-1.080 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.063 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.016 SG (1.012-1.018 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.016 SG 
Estimated Color: 5.7 SRM (6.0-19.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 30.6 IBU (20.0-30.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 2.1 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 6.3 % (6.0-8.0 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 6.1 %


----------



## manticle (27/6/12)

AHB Name - Beer - Attendance.
1. Fenton - Attending - Option 1
2. Trippers - Attending - Option 1
3. Luke C - Attending - Option 1
4.
5. Shane R
6. Fikuss -
7. Iamozziyob -
8. WarmBeer - iPA - Yes, attending
9. Wolfman- Robust Porter- Attending- Option 1
10.
11. Midnight Brew
12. Charst
13. bullsneck -
14. Adamski29
15. seemax
16. Siborg OPTION1
17.beerDingo OPTION 1
18. merlin032
19. mmmyummybeer
20. MaestroMatt
21. Julie
22. Brendo - Attending - Option 1

Non Swapper Attendees
1. Manticle: Attending. Not sure yet which option - probably happy to move with the vote on this one.
2.
3.


trippers - don't worry too much about colour, especially considering guidelines and texts like farmhouse ales all suggest biere de garde can be pale, gold/copper or dark.

Are we doing all biere de garde (eg both systems?)


----------



## Trippers (27/6/12)

manticle said:


> AHB Name - Beer - Attendance.
> 1. Fenton - Attending - Option 1
> 2. Trippers - Attending - Option 1
> 3. Luke C - Attending - Option 1
> ...



Cool mate, ill leave it. Up to you guys im happy to make whatever?
Just let me know what you guys wish to make. As i mentioned im happy to do two brews on my system. Maybe we make the 2nd brew a "no brainer" as we could all be a bit wobbly


----------



## Charst (27/6/12)

AHB Name - Beer - Attendance.
1. Fenton - Attending - Option 1
2. Trippers - Attending - Option 1
3. Luke C - Attending - Option 1
4.
5. Shane R
6. Fikuss -
7. Iamozziyob -
8. WarmBeer - iPA - Yes, attending
9. Wolfman- Robust Porter- Attending- Option 1
10.
11. Midnight Brew
12. Charst - MTN Goat Thornbridge Black IPA Clone. - Attending - Option 1 - Yes to Beire de Garde
13. bullsneck -
14. Adamski29
15. seemax
16. Siborg OPTION1
17.beerDingo OPTION 1
18. merlin032
19. mmmyummybeer
20. MaestroMatt
21. Julie
22. Brendo - Attending - Option 1

Non Swapper Attendees
1. Manticle: Attending. Not sure yet which option - probably happy to move with the vote on this one.
2.
3.


----------



## bullsneck (27/6/12)

AHB Name - Beer - Attendance.
1. Fenton - Attending - Option 1
2. Trippers - Attending - Option 1
3. Luke C - Attending - Option 1
4.
5. Shane R
6. Fikuss -
7. Iamozziyob -
8. WarmBeer - iPA - Yes, attending
9. Wolfman- Robust Porter- Attending- Option 1
10.
11. Midnight Brew
12. Charst - MTN Goat Thornbridge Black IPA Clone. - Attending - Option 1 - Yes to Beire de Garde
13. bullsneck - attending - option 1
14. Adamski29
15. seemax
16. Siborg OPTION1
17.beerDingo OPTION 1
18. merlin032
19. mmmyummybeer
20. MaestroMatt
21. Julie
22. Brendo - Attending - Option 1

Non Swapper Attendees
1. Manticle: Attending. Not sure yet which option - probably happy to move with the vote on this one.
2.
3.


----------



## insane_rosenberg (27/6/12)

AHB Name - Beer - Attendance.
1. Fenton - Attending - Option 1
2. Trippers - Attending - Option 1
3. Luke C - Attending - Option 1
4.
5. Shane R - Attending - Option 1 (providing it doesn't become $40 with 20 people attending)
6. Fikuss -
7. Iamozziyob -
8. WarmBeer - iPA - Yes, attending
9. Wolfman- Robust Porter- Attending- Option 1
10.
11. Midnight Brew
12. Charst
13. bullsneck -
14. Adamski29
15. seemax
16. Siborg OPTION1
17.beerDingo OPTION 1
18. merlin032
19. mmmyummybeer
20. MaestroMatt
21. Julie
22. Brendo - Attending - Option 1

Non Swapper Attendes
1.
2.
3.


----------



## Charst (27/6/12)

Shane R said:


> AHB Name - Beer - Attendance.
> 1. Fenton - Attending - Option 1
> 2. Trippers - Attending - Option 1
> 3. Luke C - Attending - Option 1
> ...



Need to take the last updated list Shane your missing info.


----------



## Midnight Brew (27/6/12)

AHB Name - Beer - Attendance.
1. Fenton - Attending - Option 1
2. Trippers - Attending - Option 1
3. Luke C - Attending - Option 1
4.
5. Shane R - Option 1 (providing its not $40 between 20 people)
6. Fikuss -
7. Iamozziyob -
8. WarmBeer - iPA - Yes, attending
9. Wolfman- Robust Porter- Attending- Option 1
10.
11. Midnight Brew - Still deciding brew - Option 1
12. Charst - MTN Goat Thornbridge Black IPA Clone. - Attending - Option 1 - Yes to Beire de Garde
13. bullsneck - attending - option 1
14. Adamski29
15. seemax
16. Siborg OPTION1
17.beerDingo OPTION 1
18. merlin032
19. mmmyummybeer
20. MaestroMatt
21. Julie
22. Brendo - Attending - Option 1

Non Swapper Attendees
1. Manticle: Attending. Not sure yet which option - probably happy to move with the vote on this one.
2.
3.


----------



## insane_rosenberg (27/6/12)

Charst said:


> Need to take the last updated list Shane you're missing info.



Yeah my bad. Gotta remember to refresh on the Android. When I hit reply the latest post on my screen was Trippers at 04:35 PM.


----------



## WarmBeer (28/6/12)

AHB Name - Beer - Attendance.
1. Fenton - Attending - Option 1
2. Trippers - Attending - Option 1
3. Luke C - Attending - Option 1
4.
5. Shane R - Option 1 (providing its not $40 between 20 people)
6. Fikuss -
7. Iamozziyob -
8. WarmBeer - iPA - Yes, attending - Option 1
9. Wolfman- Robust Porter- Attending- Option 1
10.
11. Midnight Brew - Still deciding brew - Option 1
12. Charst - MTN Goat Thornbridge Black IPA Clone. - Attending - Option 1 - Yes to Beire de Garde
13. bullsneck - attending - option 1
14. Adamski29
15. seemax
16. Siborg OPTION1
17.beerDingo OPTION 1
18. merlin032
19. mmmyummybeer
20. MaestroMatt
21. Julie
22. Brendo - Attending - Option 1

Non Swapper Attendees
1. Manticle: Attending. Not sure yet which option - probably happy to move with the vote on this one.
2.
3.


Looks like Option 1 is the general consensus.


----------



## MaestroMatt (28/6/12)

Option 1 for me - why bother copying the names at this point when there is clearly a consensus.


Just a question as one of the more distant travelers to this glorious shindig - what time are the festivities going to commence?


----------



## manticle (28/6/12)

MaestroMatt said:


> Option 1 for me - why bother copying the names at this point when there is clearly a consensus.



I think because it's also an indication of attendance for catering purposes.


----------



## Fents (28/6/12)

kick off time is usually about midday...


----------



## WarmBeer (28/6/12)

Fents said:


> kick off time is usually about midday...


but don't let that disuade you from starting earlier with a few sneaky pints. If you feel you need to


----------



## Fents (28/6/12)

lol you know thats standard practice. i think rook and i kicked off at 8am one year.


----------



## manticle (28/6/12)

I advise all and sundry to eat a burger with bacon and cheese at the very least and a couple of dim sims before arriving. Goat may not be the first thing that passes your lips when you get there - beer certainly will be.

By burger I mean a proper one. If you don't know what that is or know where to get one, you deserve the texta on your face at 8pm.



Fents said:


> lol you know thats standard practice. i think rook and i kicked off at 8am one year.



He going to be making an appearance this time around you reckon?


----------



## brettprevans (28/6/12)

Shit if rooky is turning up I've got no excuse for not turning up. I recon I might have to ferment my US Bong water particular just for Fents 

Get the boys all back together. Will read thread and see when swap has been confirmed for.


----------



## Trippers (29/6/12)

Looks like we have an overwhelming vote for the first option. Once we confirm the numbers we will let you know the cost per head. It wont be anymore than $30 and every cent will be spent on making the day one to remember... If you havent confirmed your attendance please do so ASAP and then we can finalise the cost per head. Hope all those swap beers are tastin awesome. :icon_chickcheers: 
Tripp


----------



## Adam Howard (29/6/12)

AHB Name - Beer - Attendance.
1. Fenton - Attending - Option 1
2. Trippers - Attending - Option 1
3. Luke C - Attending - Option 1
4.
5. Shane R - Option 1 (providing its not $40 between 20 people)
6. Fikuss -
7. Iamozziyob -
8. WarmBeer - iPA - Yes, attending - Option 1
9. Wolfman- Robust Porter- Attending- Option 1
10.
11. Midnight Brew - Still deciding brew - Option 1
12. Charst - MTN Goat Thornbridge Black IPA Clone. - Attending - Option 1 - Yes to Beire de Garde
13. bullsneck - attending - option 1
14. Adamski29 - Attending - Option 1 - Will be bottling my Traditional Bock very soon. The bastard has taken a while to finish with the low temps in Gembrook.
15. seemax
16. Siborg OPTION1
17.beerDingo OPTION 1
18. merlin032
19. mmmyummybeer
20. MaestroMatt
21. Julie
22. Brendo - Attending - Option 1

Non Swapper Attendees
1. Manticle: Attending. Not sure yet which option - probably happy to move with the vote on this one.
2.
3.


----------



## beerDingo (29/6/12)

AHB Name - Beer - Attendance.
1. Fenton - Attending - Option 1
2. Trippers - Attending - Option 1
3. Luke C - Attending - Option 1
4.
5. Shane R - Option 1 (providing its not $40 between 20 people)
6. Fikuss -
7. Iamozziyob -
8. WarmBeer - iPA - Yes, attending - Option 1
9. Wolfman- Robust Porter- Attending- Option 1
10.
11. Midnight Brew - Still deciding brew - Option 1
12. Charst - MTN Goat Thornbridge Black IPA Clone. - Attending - Option 1 - Yes to Beire de Garde
13. bullsneck - attending - option 1
14. Adamski29 - Attending - Option 1 - Will be bottling my Traditional Bock very soon. The bastard has taken a while to finish with the low temps in Gembrook.
15. seemax
16. Siborg OPTION1
17.beerDingo - Attending - OPTION 1
18. merlin032
19. mmmyummybeer
20. MaestroMatt
21. Julie
22. Brendo - Attending - Option 1

Non Swapper Attendees
1. Manticle: Attending. Not sure yet which option - probably happy to move with the vote on this one.
2.
3.

Forgot to add the Attending part...


----------



## Siborg (29/6/12)

Guys, I'm going to have to pull out from swapping this time. Still have some from the last swap to drink, and haven't had time to brew anything. Will try and get a keg of something that doesn't take too long to brew done, or I have at least half a keg of dark mild that I need polished off, so I may bring that.


****************************
AHB Name - Beer - Attendance.
1. Fenton - Attending - Option 1
2. Trippers - Attending - Option 1
3. Luke C - Attending - Option 1
4.
5. Shane R - Option 1 (providing its not $40 between 20 people)
6. Fikuss -
7. Iamozziyob -
8. WarmBeer - iPA - Yes, attending - Option 1
9. Wolfman- Robust Porter- Attending- Option 1
10.
11. Midnight Brew - Still deciding brew - Option 1
12. Charst - MTN Goat Thornbridge Black IPA Clone. - Attending - Option 1 - Yes to Beire de Garde
13. bullsneck - attending - option 1
14. Adamski29 - Attending - Option 1 - Will be bottling my Traditional Bock very soon. The bastard has taken a while to finish with the low temps in Gembrook.
15. seemax
16. 
17.beerDingo - Attending - OPTION 1
18. merlin032
19. mmmyummybeer
20. MaestroMatt
21. Julie
22. Brendo - Attending - Option 1

Non Swapper Attendees
1. Manticle: Attending. Not sure yet which option - probably happy to move with the vote on this one.
2. Siborg - Attending, OPTION1 - will bring some beer along
3.


----------



## Leigh (30/6/12)

AHB Name - Beer - Attendance.
1. Fenton - Attending - Option 1
2. Trippers - Attending - Option 1
3. Luke C - Attending - Option 1
4.
5. Shane R - Option 1 (providing its not $40 between 20 people)
6. Fikuss -
7. Iamozziyob -
8. WarmBeer - iPA - Yes, attending - Option 1
9. Wolfman- Robust Porter- Attending- Option 1
10.
11. Midnight Brew - Still deciding brew - Option 1
12. Charst - MTN Goat Thornbridge Black IPA Clone. - Attending - Option 1 - Yes to Beire de Garde
13. bullsneck - attending - option 1
14. Adamski29 - Attending - Option 1 - Will be bottling my Traditional Bock very soon. The bastard has taken a while to finish with the low temps in Gembrook.
15. seemax
16. 
17.beerDingo - Attending - OPTION 1
18. merlin032
19. mmmyummybeer
20. MaestroMatt
21. Julie
22. Brendo - Attending - Option 1

Non Swapper Attendees
1. Manticle: Attending. Not sure yet which option - probably happy to move with the vote on this one.
2. Siborg - Attending, OPTION1 - will bring some beer along
3. Leigh - Attending, I vote for good food.


----------



## seemax (30/6/12)

AHB Name - Beer - Attendance.
1. Fenton - Attending - Option 1
2. Trippers - Attending - Option 1
3. Luke C - Attending - Option 1
4.
5. Shane R - Option 1 (providing its not $40 between 20 people)
6. Fikuss -
7. Iamozziyob -
8. WarmBeer - iPA - Yes, attending - Option 1
9. Wolfman- Robust Porter- Attending- Option 1
10.
11. Midnight Brew - Still deciding brew - Option 1
12. Charst - MTN Goat Thornbridge Black IPA Clone. - Attending - Option 1 - Yes to Beire de Garde
13. bullsneck - attending - option 1
14. Adamski29 - Attending - Option 1 - Will be bottling my Traditional Bock very soon. The bastard has taken a while to finish with the low temps in Gembrook.
15. seemax - attending - option 1
16.
17.beerDingo - Attending - OPTION 1
18. merlin032
19. mmmyummybeer
20. MaestroMatt
21. Julie
22. Brendo - Attending - Option 1

Non Swapper Attendees
1. Manticle: Attending. Not sure yet which option - probably happy to move with the vote on this one.
2. Siborg - Attending, OPTION1 - will bring some beer along
3. Leigh - Attending, I vote for good food.


----------



## fikuss (1/7/12)

AHB Name - Beer - Attendance.
1. Fenton - Attending - Option 1
2. Trippers - Attending - Option 1
3. Luke C - Attending - Option 1
4.
5. Shane R - Option 1 (providing its not $40 between 20 people)
6. Fikuss - Option 1
7. Iamozziyob -
8. WarmBeer - iPA - Yes, attending - Option 1
9. Wolfman- Robust Porter- Attending- Option 1
10.
11. Midnight Brew - Still deciding brew - Option 1
12. Charst - MTN Goat Thornbridge Black IPA Clone. - Attending - Option 1 - Yes to Beire de Garde
13. bullsneck - attending - option 1
14. Adamski29 - Attending - Option 1 - Will be bottling my Traditional Bock very soon. The bastard has taken a while to finish with the low temps in Gembrook.
15. seemax - attending - option 1
16.
17.beerDingo - Attending - OPTION 1
18. merlin032
19. mmmyummybeer
20. MaestroMatt
21. Julie
22. Brendo - Attending - Option 1

Non Swapper Attendees
1. Manticle: Attending. Not sure yet which option - probably happy to move with the vote on this one.
2. Siborg - Attending, OPTION1 - will bring some beer along
3. Leigh - Attending, I vote for good food.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (1/7/12)

fikuss said:


> AHB Name - Beer - Attendance.
> 1. Fenton - Attending - Option 1
> 2. Trippers - Attending - Option 1
> 3. Luke C - Attending - Option 1
> ...


----------



## Yob (3/7/12)

AHB Name - Beer - Attendance.
1. Fenton - Attending - Option 1
2. Trippers - Attending - Option 1
3. Luke C - Attending - Option 1
4.
5. Shane R - Option 1 (providing its not $40 between 20 people)
6. Fikuss - Option 1
7. Iamozziyob - Yes, attending - Option 1
8. WarmBeer - iPA - Yes, attending - Option 1
9. Wolfman- Robust Porter- Attending- Option 1
10.
11. Midnight Brew - Still deciding brew - Option 1
12. Charst - MTN Goat Thornbridge Black IPA Clone. - Attending - Option 1 - Yes to Beire de Garde
13. bullsneck - attending - option 1
14. Adamski29 - Attending - Option 1 - Will be bottling my Traditional Bock very soon. The bastard has taken a while to finish with the low temps in Gembrook.
15. seemax - attending - option 1
16.
17.beerDingo - Attending - OPTION 1
18. merlin032
19. mmmyummybeer - Oatmeal Stout - Attending x 2 - Happy to support either option.
20. MaestroMatt
21. Julie
22. Brendo - Attending - Option 1

Non Swapper Attendees
1. Manticle: Attending. Not sure yet which option - probably happy to move with the vote on this one.
2. Siborg - Attending, OPTION1 - will bring some beer along
3. Leigh - Attending, I vote for good food.


----------



## manticle (3/7/12)

Managed to order 4 packs of the biere de garde yeast from GG today.

Names for cubers who are interested (we can split more than 4 ways and you're probably all going to need to make starters anyway):

1. Manticle
2. Iamozziyob


----------



## Charst (3/7/12)

Managed to order 4 packs of the biere de garde yeast from GG today.

Names for cubers who are interested (we can split more than 4 ways and you're probably all going to need to make starters anyway):

1. Manticle
2. Iamozziyob
3. Charst


Hey Manticle what sort of fermentation temp schedule do you follow with this yeast? 
Just thinking about what other styles i could brew and ferment side by side with this in jerry 2.

EDIT: Spelling


----------



## Wolfman (3/7/12)

Managed to order 4 packs of the biere de garde yeast from GG today.

Names for cubers who are interested (we can split more than 4 ways and you're probably all going to need to make starters anyway):

1. Manticle
2. Iamozziyob
3. Charst
4. Wolfman


----------



## manticle (3/7/12)

Charst said:


> Hey Manticle what sort of fermentation temp schedule do you follow with this yeast?
> Just thinking about what other styles i could brew and ferment side by side with this in jerry 2.
> 
> EDIT: Spelling



Regular ale temps (I usually aim for low end), bump up a few degrees at the end of ferment so 18 for most, up to 22 when very close to FG, back to 18 for 1 week to condition, then cold condition for a week or more.


----------



## Yob (3/7/12)

Just bring a sanitised jar then?

and also... based on the systems we have are we really going to get 7 cubes? Gut feel says were gunna be pushing it but it was a rough read through I just had..

:unsure:


----------



## manticle (4/7/12)

And just ordered another 2 from Craftbrewer so 6 all up. Should be enough I reckon. How many cubers do we have?


----------



## Fents (4/7/12)

4 cubes comfertably from my system for a novice. (5 if manticle brews on the edge of the cliff.)

3 cubes from the other system.

throw me down for a cube.


----------



## WarmBeer (4/7/12)

Brewed the Arrogant Bastard clone from the CYBI podcast. Planning on bringing along a keg of it on the day.

Unless it's really good, then it'll just be a half keg...

Recipe: 61 - Arrogant Bastard
Brewer: Brett
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Imperial IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 30.0 l
Post Boil Volume: 25.0 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.0 l 
Bottling Volume: 21.0 l
Estimated OG: 1.072 SG
Estimated Color: 42.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 71.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.50 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 79.1 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
1.00 tsp Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
6.36 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 3 90.3 % 
0.68 kg Special B Malt (354.6 EBC) Grain 4 9.7 % 
30.0 g Chinook [11.00 %] - Boil 75.0 min Hop 5 43.6 IBUs 
25.0 g Chinook [11.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 6 18.5 IBUs 
25.0 g Chinook [11.10 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 7 9.8 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 8 - 
27.5 g Chinook [11.10 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
2.0 pkg SafAle English Ale (Fermentis #S-04) [47 Yeast 10 - 
27.5 g Chinook [11.10 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 7.04 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 19.9 l of water at 71.5 C 64.4 C 75 min 

Sparge: Batch sparge with 3 steps (Drain mash tun, , 9.3l, 9.3l) of 75.6 C water


----------



## bullsneck (4/7/12)

I'll come around now and taste it, for quality assurance purposes.


----------



## manticle (4/7/12)

Names for cubers who are interested in Biere de Garde Yeast (6 full packs available, can be split)

1. Manticle
2. Iamozziyob
3. Charst
4. Wolfman
5. Fents

I'll put this list in the brewday article as well.


----------



## Trippers (8/7/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Brewed the Arrogant Bastard clone from the CYBI podcast. Planning on bringing along a keg of it on the day.
> 
> Unless it's really good, then it'll just be a half keg...
> 
> ...



Excellent! A beer such as that is more than welcome. Ill have a tap waiting for you ;-) 
Cheers


----------



## Trippers (8/7/12)

Hey Beerswappers. Fents and I are just finalizing numbers for the day re catering. Please check your name is on the list below. Not long now!!! 28th July… 



AHB Name list attending on the day. 


Fenton - Attending

Trippers - Attending 
Luke C - Attending 
Shane R - Attending
Fikuss - attending
Iamozziyob - attending 
WarmBeer -attending 
Wolfman- Attending
Midnight Brew - Attending
Charst - Attending
bullsneck - attending 
Adamski29 - Attending 
seemax - attending 
beerDingo - Attending -
mmmyummybeer Attending x 2

Julie attemding
Brendo - Attending 

Unconfirmed
merlin032 ???
MaestroMatt ???


Non Swap Attendees


Manticle: Attending. 

Siborg - Attending, 
Leigh – Attending

23 in total


----------



## MaestroMatt (8/7/12)

Sorry mate....updated my particulars.....



AHB Name list attending on the day. 


Fenton - Attending

Trippers - Attending 
Luke C - Attending 
Shane R - Attending
Fikuss - attending
Iamozziyob - attending 
WarmBeer -attending 
Wolfman- Attending
Midnight Brew - Attending
Charst - Attending
bullsneck - attending 
Adamski29 - Attending 
seemax - attending 
beerDingo - Attending -
mmmyummybeer Attending x 2

Julie attemding
Brendo - Attending 
MaestroMatt - Attending

Unconfirmed
merlin032 ???



Non Swap Attendees


Manticle: Attending. 

Siborg - Attending, 
Leigh Attending

23 in total


----------



## merlin032 (9/7/12)

looks like plans are coming through -

I'm attending - option 1


----------



## Yob (9/7/12)

Fents said:


> 4 cubes comfertably from my system for a novice. (5 if manticle brews on the edge of the cliff.)
> 
> 3 cubes from the other system.




55lts = 3 cubes :blink: Ive never squeezed that much air out of a cube  

My Vote is for Manticle Cliff Brewing... will put my hand up to stand about with the spray bottle


----------



## manticle (9/7/12)

Anyone got a grimwood? I have one but we may need a second if we are going to step mash with Fents' system. The HERMS will obviously be fine in that regard.


----------



## Yob (9/7/12)

can bring my immersion element... and Motorised Mill... and stuff...


----------



## fikuss (11/7/12)

Sorry mate....updated my particulars.....



AHB Name list attending on the day. 


Fenton - Attending

Trippers - Attending 
Luke C - Attending 
Shane R - Attending
Fikuss - attending x2
Iamozziyob - attending 
WarmBeer -attending 
Wolfman- Attending
Midnight Brew - Attending
Charst - Attending
bullsneck - attending 
Adamski29 - Attending 
seemax - attending 
beerDingo - Attending -
mmmyummybeer Attending x 2

Julie attemding
Brendo - Attending 
MaestroMatt - Attending

merlin032 - attending



Non Swap Attendees


Manticle: Attending. 

Siborg - Attending, 
Leigh Attending

24 in total


----------



## therook (11/7/12)

Fents said:


> lol you know thats standard practice. i think rook and i kicked off at 8am one year.



Stop telling Lies Fents.....we started at 6.00pm the night before  

Swags in the car and i cant wait to catch up with everyone

Rook


----------



## Yob (11/7/12)

therook said:


> Swags in the car and i cant wait to catch up with everyone




now* that's* keen :lol: 

The swap bottles, having been left inside where it's a bit warmer are carbed but could probably do with another month or so to mature... 

also looking forward to the day.

Yob


----------



## therook (11/7/12)

I will be bringing some empty vials if anyone wants them.....cant be fucked doing slants anymore

Rook


----------



## Yob (11/7/12)

therook said:


> I will be bringing some empty vials if anyone wants them.....cant be fucked doing slants anymore
> 
> Rook




oooh... yes please h34r:


----------



## insane_rosenberg (11/7/12)

manticle said:


> Anyone got a grimwood? I have one but we may need a second if we are going to step mash with Fents' system. The HERMS will obviously be fine in that regard.



I also have a OTS element that I can bring. Let me know.


----------



## Yob (11/7/12)

Shane R said:


> I also have a OTS element that I can bring. Let me know.



best to bring it in case something goes bang on the day, better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it


----------



## Leigh (11/7/12)

Names for cubers who are interested in Biere de Garde Yeast (6 full packs available, can be split)

1. Manticle
2. Iamozziyob
3. Charst
4. Wolfman
5. Fents
6. Leigh

Have updated the brew day article as well.

Happy to do whatever is needed on the day. Can bring drill and mill if needed.

PS As stated elsewhere, happy to take whatever is left or miss out should there not be 7 full cubes.


----------



## Vitalstatistix (13/7/12)

It has been a while since I have brewed or been a part of any homebrew related activities. Time to get back amongst it I reckon. I would love to be a Non Swap Attendee if there are no objections.


----------



## Fents (13/7/12)

welcome aboard mate, been a while.!


----------



## manticle (13/7/12)

Vitalstatistix said:


> I would love to be a Non Swap Attendee



You'd better.


----------



## Trippers (17/7/12)

Hi all,
Well not far away now. 28th July!

Address- 

Unit 2/ 65 Wungan St Macleod Vic.

My house is about 800m from Macleod station on the Hurstbridge line if that helps anyone! 

ph 0409 862 810 Feel free to give me a call or shoot thru a texty for any queries.

Time- 12pm til ???

Cost $25.00 per head Beer and food supplied.
Please have correct money on the day to save hassels and pay Fents on arrival. He will tick you off the list.


If people want to organise to drop their swap beers/kegs in prior to the event give me a call.

People are welcome to bring their swags and crash on the lounge floor if they like.

If for some reason you cant make but have said you can please let us know ASAP!

Looking forward to it, should be a ripper day. Lets hope the weather and beer gods are on our side.

Happy Brewin

Trippers


----------



## mxd (17/7/12)

probably wont to get rid of the personal info therre


----------



## Yob (18/7/12)

If it looks liek being a shitty daye I can bring a fold out gazeebo type thing I got for the last swap and will keep an eye on the weather.

How are we sorted for all the ingredients for the swap day? I was having a look but couldnt tell if we are there or not.

Yob


----------



## Fents (18/7/12)

gazebo thing would be good, might save us using tarps...

heres what we need for the two beers : 

Fents system
20.45 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 83.10 %
1.70 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 6.93 %
1.70 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 6.93 %
0.75 kg Biscuit Malt (45.3 EBC) Grain 3.05 %
71.02 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (60 min) Hops 7.6 IBU
71.02 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (60 min) Hops 10.3 IBU
71.02 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (30 min) Hops 7.9 IBU
71.02 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (30 min) Hops 5.9 IBU
34.09 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (0 min) Hops -
34.09 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (0 min) Hops - 

Trippers system
12.75 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 85.0 %
0.75 kg Biscuit (Dingemans) (22.5 SRM) Grain 5.0 %
0.75 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 5.0 %
0.75 kg Vienna Malt (3.5 SRM) Grain 5.0 %
45.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40%] (60 min) Hops 10.0 IBU
50.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40%] (30 min) Hops 8.5 IBU
45.00 gm Saaz [3.50%] (60 min) Hops 6.5 IBU
50.00 gm Saaz [3.50%] (30 min) Hops 5.5 IBU
20.00 gm Saaz [3.50%] (0 min) Hops -
20.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40%] (0 min) Hops - 

Are we really doing the same beer across two systems? guess it would be good for comparisons.....

So who's got what?


----------



## manticle (18/7/12)

I'm up for two different ones - just depends what people want in cubes and how many. Two the same is fine if that's what people want too.

There's a list in the brewday article of things people are happy to contribute. I've got 6 packs of biere de garde yeast, 25 kg dingemans malt available as well as hops, biscuit and munich.

Think vitalstatistix had some Dingemans pilsner too, yob had some weyermann and some munich from memory.


----------



## Trippers (18/7/12)

manticle said:


> I'm up for two different ones - just depends what people want in cubes and how many. Two the same is fine if that's what people want too.
> 
> There's a list in the brewday article of things people are happy to contribute. I've got 6 packs of biere de garde yeast, 25 kg dingemans malt available as well as hops, biscuit and munich.
> 
> Think vitalstatistix had some Dingemans pilsner too, yob had some weyermann and some munich from memory.




Im not fussed either, my mashy can hold 14kg max so just work around that.


----------



## Fents (18/7/12)

so who's going to take this by the nuts and make lists and suggest stuff?


----------



## Trippers (18/7/12)

iamozziyob said:


> If it looks liek being a shitty daye I can bring a fold out gazeebo type thing I got for the last swap and will keep an eye on the weather.
> 
> How are we sorted for all the ingredients for the swap day? I was having a look but couldnt tell if we are there or not.
> 
> Yob




Cheers mate, i will have some tarps and the garage/breweries will be under cover. If your going to drop your beers earlier maybe you could drop that as well and we can have it setup. Better to be safe than wet! Thanks for the offer buddy!


----------



## manticle (18/7/12)

Fents said:


> so who's going to take this by the nuts and make lists and suggest stuff?



The list is here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showarticle=199

I'll wack it in my signature too so it's easily accessible.

As for the beer - Popular vote and if people don't pipe up we'll assume biere de garde is the king of the day.

I'll tally up the total ingredients when I get home tonight and re-do the list so we can tick each one off.


----------



## Trippers (18/7/12)

Fents said:


> so who's going to take this by the nuts and make lists and suggest stuff?



How about a Belgian Pale ale and the Bier degarde? 
A beer like that allows us to make as many cubes as possible being 5% ish
and would match with a few of the ingredients being thrown around...just a thought


----------



## manticle (18/7/12)

Wouldn't need to change the ingredients much for the pale (same hops, grains etc) - just different yeast and proportions.


----------



## Wolfman (19/7/12)

I have updated the article.


----------



## Yob (19/7/12)

Shane R said:


> I also have a OTS element that I can bring. Let me know.



Please do bring yours, I think I reduced the service life of mine last night... I unknowingly left my element on when tooling about with my HEX and only found out at 1am when the power tripped... I went out to the shed and it had boiled the pot almost dry  <_< 

I wouldnt be surprised if it did go bang on the day... I will test it tonight but is probably a good idea to have the spare handy.

Yob


----------



## insane_rosenberg (19/7/12)

iamozziyob said:


> Please do bring yours, I think I reduced the service life of mine last night... I unknowingly left my element on when tooling about with my HEX and only found out at 1am when the power tripped... I went out to the shed and it had boiled the pot almost dry  <_<
> 
> I wouldnt be surprised if it did go bang on the day... I will test it tonight but is probably a good idea to have the spare handy.
> 
> Yob



Hope it's alright mate. I'll bring mine along.


----------



## manticle (19/7/12)

We'll need two minimum if we're going to step mash in Fents' esky. The malt profile won't be there if we don't (although a decoction or two might add to the fun).


----------



## Yob (19/7/12)

a decoction you say? Fancy that you mad scientist :lol: 





Shall I also bring a spare gas bottle? methinks it might not be a bad idea if we do go down that road...


----------



## manticle (19/7/12)

Yeah. I've updated the article with a list of specific ingredients and extra equipment so if people can put their names next to what they can contribute or bring and how much of each ingredient, that would be good.

If Tripper's system is only 2 cubes, we might as well keep it simple and just brew the one big beer across both systems unless anyone crazily disagrees?


----------



## Yob (19/7/12)

manticle said:


> Yeah. I've updated the article with a list of specific ingredients and extra equipment so if people can put their names next to what they can contribute or bring and how much of each ingredient, that would be good.




sorted, I will be driving over so will be easily able to bring the assorted bits and bobs. 

Ive got my list started B) 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Trippers (19/7/12)

manticle said:


> Yeah. I've updated the article with a list of specific ingredients and extra equipment so if people can put their names next to what they can contribute or bring and how much of each ingredient, that would be good.
> 
> If Tripper's system is only 2 cubes, we might as well keep it simple and just brew the one big beer across both systems unless anyone crazily disagrees?




If we do the Belgian Pale we can knock out 55 Litres (3 cubes) and a couple of litres for a starter on my system. I think its a better idea to brew a lower OG beer to produce an extra cube for someone. What do people think? But at the same time im not too fussed what people decide to do. 
Cheers
Trip


----------



## Trippers (19/7/12)

iamozziyob said:


> sorted, I will be driving over so will be easily able to bring the assorted bits and bobs.
> 
> Ive got my list started B)
> 
> :icon_cheers:




Dont forget the swag! I hope the cars stayin the night.....


----------



## Yob (19/7/12)

Most certainly is... leftover spit roast and eggs fro brekkie?

What about a fire pit? Im pretty sure a fire is compulsory for a case swap ? 

I can chuck a bit of fire wood in the back too if needed?


----------



## Trippers (19/7/12)

iamozziyob said:


> Most certainly is... leftover spit roast and eggs fro brekkie?
> 
> What about a fire pit? Im pretty sure a fire is compulsory for a case swap ?
> 
> I can chuck a bit of fire wood in the back too if needed?




Of course mate. Fire is essential, already sorted. A little extra wood would be great. 
Cheers


----------



## manticle (19/7/12)

Trippers said:


> If we do the Belgian Pale we can knock out 55 Litres (3 cubes) and a couple of litres for a starter on my system. I think its a better idea to brew a lower OG beer to produce an extra cube for someone. What do people think? But at the same time im not too fussed what people decide to do.
> Cheers
> Trip



let's do a vote with the cubers

Biere de garde (7 cubes) or biere de garde (5 cubes) and Belgian pale (3 cubes)

manticle: Biere de garde (7 cubes but happy to be outvoted)
Trippers: Biere de garde (5 cubes) Belgian pale (3 cubes)
fents
Leigh
Iamozziyob
Charst
Wolfman


----------



## Wolfman (19/7/12)

let's do a vote with the cubers

Biere de garde (7 cubes) or biere de garde (5 cubes) and Belgian pale (3 cubes)

manticle: Biere de garde (7 cubes but happy to be outvoted)
Trippers: Biere de garde (5 cubes) Belgian pale (3 cubes)
fents
Leigh
Iamozziyob
Charst
Wolfman: Biere de garde (happy to purchase any left over yeast)


----------



## Fents (19/7/12)

let's do a vote with the cubers

Biere de garde (7 cubes) or biere de garde (5 cubes) and Belgian pale (3 cubes)

manticle: Biere de garde (7 cubes but happy to be outvoted)
Trippers: Biere de garde (5 cubes) Belgian pale (3 cubes)
fents : Biere de garde (7 cubes but happy to be outvoted)
Leigh
Iamozziyob
Charst
Wolfman: Biere de garde (happy to purchase any left over yeast)


----------



## Trippers (19/7/12)

Fents said:


> let's do a vote with the cubers
> 
> Biere de garde (7 cubes) or biere de garde (5 cubes) and Belgian pale (3 cubes)
> 
> ...




Dont count my vote fellas, im not actually down for a cube anyhow. Looks like your goin for the 7 Biere de gardes. Fent better give me a taste of his.......


----------



## Trippers (19/7/12)

Below is the recipe i suggest on my system. I just dropped the grain bill slightly to ensure it all fits nicely. My system will produce 3 cubes at approx 6%. Open to any suggestions. Are people happy if the colour is slightly out. I can up it if you like

What is the mash schedule for this beer?


Biere De garde
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 27/06/2012 
Style: Biere de Garde Brewer: TRIPPERS BAR & BREWERY 
Batch Size: 55.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 72.11 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 % Equipment: TRIPPERS BREWERY 


Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
12.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 86.3 % 
0.70 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 5.0 % 
0.70 kg Vienna Malt (3.5 SRM) Grain 5.0 % 
0.50 kg Biscuit (Dingemans) (22.5 SRM) Grain 3.6 % 
35.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40%] (60 min) Hops 10.6 IBU 
50.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40%] (30 min) Hops 9.0 IBU 
35.00 gm Saaz [3.50%] (60 min) Hops 6.9 IBU 
50.00 gm Saaz [3.50%] (30 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz [3.50%] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40%] (0 min) Hops - 
Yeast? To be provided by Manticle 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.059 SG (1.060-1.080 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.063 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.015 SG (1.012-1.018 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.016 SG 
Estimated Color: 5.1 SRM (6.0-19.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 28 IBU (20.0-30.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 2.1 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.8 % (6.0-8.0 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 6.1 %


----------



## manticle (19/7/12)

TEMP: 55/62/68/72/78
TIME: 5/15/45/10/10

Decoct twice after the 62 step, nice and thick and add back in towards the end steps (one for 72, one for 78). Can alternatively just step.


----------



## Trippers (19/7/12)

manticle said:


> TEMP: 55/62/68/72/78
> TIME: 5/15/45/10/10
> 
> Decoct twice after the 62 step, nice and thick and add back in towards the end steps (one for 72, one for 78). Can alternatively just step.



Cool, we will be able to just step it up on my system right though to mash out. 
Cheers
The strike water will be ready nice and early mate


----------



## manticle (19/7/12)

I know you're kicking things off at 12 but should I aim for earlier?


----------



## Fents (19/7/12)

manticle said:


> I know you're kicking things off at 12 but should I aim for earlier?



yea mate i think thats a good idea seeings as you will be running the two systems side by side by yourself....head brewer


----------



## Trippers (19/7/12)

manticle said:


> I know you're kicking things off at 12 but should I aim for earlier?



Your more than welcome mate. Anytime suits me. Myself Fent and Luke will be setting up from about 8am onwards. I can run you through the system that way mate. Its a piece of cake  Only thing is we wont be able to mash in unless we have the mill and grain anyway?


----------



## Fents (19/7/12)

Trippers said:


> Your more than welcome mate. Anytime suits me. Myself Fent and Luke will be setting up getting on it from about 8am onwards. I can run you through the system that way mate. Its a piece of cake  Only thing is we wont be able to mash in unless we have the mill and grain anyway?



fixed the above for ya...


----------



## Trippers (19/7/12)

Fents said:


> yea mate i think thats a good idea seeings as you will be running the two systems side by side by yourself....head brewer




Your the other head brewer fent, im the chief beer taster  You can run my machine Fent......Or are you scared!


----------



## Trippers (19/7/12)

Fents said:


> fixed the above for ya...




I want your job Fent, on the bloody computer all day!!! Makin wise cracks....


----------



## Fents (19/7/12)

Trippers said:


> I want your job Fent, on the bloody computer all day!!! Makin wise cracks....



those in glass house's shouldnt throw stones...

taught those grade 6's how to brew yet?


----------



## Yob (19/7/12)

I will aim to be there earlyish with the grain and mill and assorted other shite myself.. 9ish seems about right? Im sure there will be more than enough to keep you lads busy till then..


----------



## Wolfman (19/7/12)

Article updated


----------



## Yob (19/7/12)

Wolfman said:


> Article updated



how fast can you type and do you look any good in a mini skirt? :unsure:


----------



## Trippers (19/7/12)

Awesome. if we mash in early with the first beer we might be able to squeeze another one in if we have enough grains. Either way. For those who want to rock up before 12 i have no problem with that. The more the merrier. :beer:


----------



## manticle (19/7/12)

I'll aim for 9ish as well then.


----------



## Charst (19/7/12)

Article updated, Will drop my brew ingrediants over mid week, be over early for the brew


----------



## Charst (20/7/12)

G&G are only stocking Bestmalz Vienna at the moment, will that be fine?


----------



## manticle (20/7/12)

I think it's fine but I have most of a sack of Vienna from a bulk buy so no real need to go out and buy it.


----------



## Yob (20/7/12)

For anyone interested.

Can You Brew It: Bridge Road Biere de Garde

LINKY

I know feck all about this beer so thought id better learn before we actually brew one next week.

Yob


----------



## manticle (20/7/12)

Have they got one for St Sylvestre trois monts?


----------



## Yob (20/7/12)

manticle said:


> Have they got one for St Sylvestre trois monts?



quick search revealed nothing, tried both key words.


----------



## manticle (20/7/12)

Magnificent beer, beats Bridge rd. St Sylvestre Gavroche is another good one.


----------



## Charst (20/7/12)

manticle said:


> I think it's fine but I have most of a sack of Vienna from a bulk buy so no real need to go out and buy it.




No Worries I was just trying to fill in the blanks of the recipe. 

Still doing a run to get the hops and salts, so if we need anything from G&G let me know.


----------



## manticle (20/7/12)

no worries.


----------



## Leigh (21/7/12)

Seems all is taken care of for the brewday, but will bring some spare stuff "just in case".

I'm happy to brew beer using both breweries.

I will be busy until 10ish, so will aim for 11 to arrive.


----------



## Wolfman (22/7/12)

Have you got some of the ingrediants? Just update the article and adjust where needed.


----------



## Yob (22/7/12)

I have a full sack of the pils and it seems to have dropped out from the brewday article.. 

Will bring it anyway..

Id also suggest that by 11 we should have probably milled and be rapidly approaching mash in :unsure: 

That was the plan last brewday till the element blew up :lol:


----------



## manticle (22/7/12)

iamozziyob said:


> I have a full sack of the pils and it seems to have dropped out from the brewday article..
> 
> Will bring it anyway..
> 
> ...



Just update the article with a split - I'm happy to contribute up to 12 kg but I'm also happy to contribute less. Edit the numbers to reflect a split between contributors.


----------



## Trippers (23/7/12)

Hi Brewday swappers
If people wish to do any drop offs the best time for me is Thursday from 4 onwards. Or alternatively leave at front door whenever and ill wack em inside......my belly  
Cheers Trippers


----------



## WarmBeer (23/7/12)

5 days to go, it's time to get excited!

Looks like we have 19 swappers confirmed, everybody should be bringing along 20 of their own beers, it's polite to leave an extra bottle for the generosity of the host.

Here's hoping for some cracking weather like we had this last weekend :beerbang:


----------



## Yob (23/7/12)

forecast look grim with showers predicted each side of the day.. not that rain will dampen the spirits at all

B)

ED: SWAP ADDIE HERE


----------



## Trippers (23/7/12)

iamozziyob said:


> forecast look grim with showers predicted each side of the day.. not that rain will dampen the spirits at all
> 
> B)
> 
> ED: SWAP ADDIE HERE



BUGGER!!!! 5 Days out lets hope they got it wrong. Fingers Crossed... Although ill have plenty of cover


----------



## Yob (23/7/12)

Trippers said:


> BUGGER!!!! 5 Days out lets hope they got it wrong. Fingers Crossed... Although ill have plenty of cover



fold out gazeebo thingy is in the car too along with a bit of extra fire wood


----------



## Trippers (23/7/12)

iamozziyob said:


> fold out gazeebo thingy is in the car too along with a bit of extra fire wood
> 
> View attachment 56010



Cheers Buddy
much appreciated!


----------



## Trippers (24/7/12)

Trippers said:


> Cheers Buddy
> much appreciated!


----------



## Trippers (24/7/12)

iamozziyob said:


> fold out gazeebo thingy is in the car too along with a bit of extra fire wood
> 
> View attachment 56010




There is one positive "Its good temps for fermenting my Dussledorf


----------



## Wolfman (25/7/12)

Leigh said:


> Seems all is taken care of for the brewday, but will bring some spare stuff "just in case".
> 
> I'm happy to brew beer using both breweries.
> 
> I will be busy until 10ish, so will aim for 11 to arrive.



Leigh if you would like to contribute to the goodies, post what you have. We can discuss at tonights meeting if you wish.

I have updated the article. Trying to make it so everyone who is taking a cube contributes to some of the goodies.

What's the cost of the yeast Manticle?

Is Friday OK to drop my stuff off Trippers?


----------



## Fents (25/7/12)

trippers on school camp comes back thursday night, what time friday did you want to drop off your stuff mate? i'd say anytime from 4pm would be fine, we have to go to preston market friday arvo / evening to pickup the whole lamb and a bunch of other stuff but i'd say we wont leave till 6ish....you can always just leave it on the front doorstep.


----------



## manticle (25/7/12)

Wolfman said:


> .
> 
> What's the cost of the yeast Manticle?



The prices varied a little as I got some from GG and some from craftbrewer (on special but delivery costs more).

All up I'll be happy if I get $10 a pack.


----------



## Trippers (25/7/12)

Wolfman said:


> Leigh if you would like to contribute to the goodies, post what you have. We can discuss at tonights meeting if you wish.
> 
> I have updated the article. Trying to make it so everyone who is taking a cube contributes to some of the goodies.
> 
> ...




Yeah mate, Friday is fine between 4 and 5. We have to go get all the food aftwerwards fro the Preston market, but just leave at front door if you like and i will put away when i get back. Alternativley come a bit later in the evening
Trip


----------



## Trippers (25/7/12)

Fents said:


> trippers on school camp comes back thursday night, what time friday did you want to drop off your stuff mate? i'd say anytime from 4pm would be fine, we have to go to preston market friday arvo / evening to pickup the whole lamb and a bunch of other stuff but i'd say we wont leave till 6ish....you can always just leave it on the front doorstep.




Cheers mate. Camp next week! I wish it was over......


----------



## Yob (25/7/12)

... at band camp this year... :lol:


----------



## Trippers (25/7/12)

iamozziyob said:


> ... at band camp this year... :lol:




Ya dont wanna know what i did with my mash paddle on Band Camp :lol:


----------



## Yob (25/7/12)

Note to self... bring Mash Paddle on brewday :lol:


----------



## merlin032 (25/7/12)

I'm looking forward to meeting everyone, 

beer and food supplied? surely people are going to be bringing a bit of their own home brew other than the swap beer? I would feel a bit weird showing up empty handed.


----------



## WarmBeer (25/7/12)

merlin032 said:


> I'm looking forward to meeting everyone,
> 
> beer and food supplied? surely people are going to be bringing a bit of their own home brew other than the swap beer? I would feel a bit weird showing up empty handed.


Swap beer is not for on the day, it is to take home and drink at leisure.

Yes, you will need to bring beer to drink on the day, unless you want to be forever known as "that tightar$e guy who turned up to the caseswap without beer" 

Work out how much you would normally drink in a heavy drinking session with mates, then triple it, and add 2 additional longnecks. You'll need it :beerbang:


----------



## Fents (25/7/12)

^^^ we have brewed over 110 litres just for the day but we dont expect it will all be drunk (by lunchtime  )

one of the best things about swap day is bringing your beers along and receiving feedback from all types of brewers...but when and if you do run out we have you covered


----------



## manticle (25/7/12)

Fents said:


> we dont expect it will all be drunk



Really?

Better make sure I have a decent sized burger before I get there.

Couple of dimmies as well.


----------



## merlin032 (25/7/12)

yes! that's what I had assumed, just thrown by the "beer provided" part of the post.

I was planning on bringing plenty - and really keen to get feedback on some of my beers (only been doing AG for about 3 months now, so it will be good to get some feedback from people who actually brew rather than my mates).


----------



## Charst (25/7/12)

:excl: Alpha Acid Problem :excl: 

I went to Grain and Grape to day to grab hops and salts for the brew day batch. did a check tonight to find my AA% don't match the recipe.

I have 

SAAZ: 
150g of 2008 @ 3.1% AA.
40g of 2011 @ 3.2% AA.

Styrian Goldings
80G of 2011 @ 3.4% AA.

not sure how to adjust quantities based on the AA% as the Hop Calc on BeerAlchemy requires recipe info (like wort volumes and gravity) not available (recipe link not working).

I have some extra Saaz Pellets @ 3.4% AA in an unsealed bag in the Freezer I'm happy to top up the quantity but not sure how much is required.

Help please your experienced campaigners!


----------



## Charst (25/7/12)

If anyone coming to the swap is interested in a cutting from my Tettnang plant I have One left and am happy to swap for a couple of your finest. 
First to PM is the lucky brewer.

I'll be bringing two cuttings but trippers gets first pick of the two as he's the host.

cheers


----------



## manticle (26/7/12)

Charst said:


> :excl: Alpha Acid Problem :excl:
> 
> I went to Grain and Grape to day to grab hops and salts for the brew day batch. did a check tonight to find my AA% don't match the recipe.
> 
> ...



So close, I think we just chuck in a couple of extra grams. How far away are you (haven't looked up the recipe but from memory both advertised saaz and styrians are 3 point something).


Not really worth worrying about for this recipe I reckon.


----------



## Wolfy (26/7/12)

Charst said:


> not sure how to adjust quantities based on the AA% as the Hop Calc on BeerAlchemy requires recipe info (like wort volumes and gravity) not available (recipe link not working).


Simple ratios should work:
recipe AA x recipe hop weight = new AA x new hop weight
Hence:
new hop weight = recipe AA x recipe hop weight / new AA

(Or don't bother as per what *manticle* suggested).


----------



## Trippers (26/7/12)

manticle said:


> So close, I think we just chuck in a couple of extra grams. How far away are you (haven't looked up the recipe but from memory both advertised saaz and styrians are 3 point something).
> 
> 
> Not really worth worrying about for this recipe I reckon.




I will have beer smith on the lappy in the bar so we can muck around a bit with AA%. I already have a recipe entered for my system and hopefully ill have Fents as well. He's a bit slack!!!  If anyone wants to chuck a bit of firewood in the car it wont go astray. We have some, but ya never do know, could be along night watchin the olympics! oh yeah and samplin some of your finest..... No stress though, servo just up the road if we get desperate and plenty of loose fence pailings.


----------



## Charst (26/7/12)

manticle said:


> So close, I think we just chuck in a couple of extra grams. How far away are you (haven't looked up the recipe but from memory both advertised saaz and styrians are 3 point something).
> 
> 
> Not really worth worrying about for this recipe I reckon.



Saaz are set at 3.5% for trippers system and 4% for fents.Styrians set at 5.4%. 
I've packed and extra 20 g of 3.4% Saaz I had loose to make up the numbers but I don't have any extra Syrians.


----------



## Trippers (26/7/12)

Well not long now boys, if people wanna drop beers/kegs off tonight that is no problem after 5.30-10pm. I will also be at my place from 4-6 tomoz night for drop offs. Cheers
Trip


----------



## Wolfman (26/7/12)

Have updated the article, hopefully the last time. 

Charst I have a 120g bag of Syrians I am going tho bring so no worries there. 

Trippers, I will bring my stuff over on Sat morning.


----------



## brendo (26/7/12)

what time are we planning on doing the actual swap guys? I probably won't get there until mid-arvo-ish...


----------



## Fents (26/7/12)

brendo said:


> what time are we planning on doing the actual swap guys? I probably won't get there until mid-arvo-ish...



well swap when you get there, cant really start without ya can we lol ?


----------



## therook (26/7/12)

What's the address this is at?


----------



## brendo (26/7/12)

Fents said:


> well swap when you get there, cant really start without ya can we lol ?



good to see you are flexible Fents!!


----------



## Yob (26/7/12)

therook said:


> What's the address this is at?



linked HERE

of course, check with the host via PM that this is acceptable and maybe add your name to the Non Swap list?

Yob


----------



## Fents (26/7/12)

yea rook we dont like your types at these swaps!


----------



## Fents (26/7/12)

salivating!


----------



## WarmBeer (26/7/12)

Fixed that for you...


Fents said:


> salivating!


----------



## therook (26/7/12)

Fents said:


> salivating!




Looks like some of the Bomber players after the Cats raped them last week

:lol: 

Rook


----------



## Fents (26/7/12)

well played kitten boy!


----------



## manticle (26/7/12)

Had originally intended to try and get out by 9-ish but it's more likely going to be 10.30-11 am. Coming out with Wolfman who will be bringing equipment, grain, myself, charst and vitalstatistix (and relevant swaps) so mash in won't be happening until just after 11, I would presume.


----------



## Yob (27/7/12)

manticle said:


> Had originally intended to try and get out by 9-ish but it's more likely going to be 10.30-11 am. Coming out with Wolfman who will be bringing equipment, grain, myself, charst and vitalstatistix (and relevant swaps) so mash in won't be happening until just after 11, I would presume.



Assuming the pickup is not required then? 

Yob


----------



## manticle (27/7/12)

Had forgotten all about it. Call me ning nong.

Best to leave it as it is I think since wolfman has 1/3rd of the base grain and charst the salts and some hops.


----------



## Fents (27/7/12)

so yea satuday and stuff...beer and stuff and meat and things! and beer, lots of beer.

about to head to preston market to drop $600 on swap day goodness. should be awesome and stuff.

everyone pray to the sunshine god's for a excellent weather day.

excited and stuff....


----------



## brendo (27/7/12)

Fents said:


> so yea satuday and stuff...beer and stuff and meat and things! and beer, lots of beer.
> 
> about to head to preston market to drop $600 on swap day goodness. should be awesome and stuff.
> 
> ...



What's our individual split again?? wanna make sure I have the $$ to pay The Man...


----------



## WarmBeer (27/7/12)

brendo said:


> What's our individual split again?? wanna make sure I have the $$ to pay The Man...


$25 in cash. Alternately, your (not inconsiderable) personal weight in beer. 

You make the choice.


----------



## brendo (27/7/12)

WarmBeer said:


> $25 in cash. Alternately, your (not inconsiderable) personal weight in beer.
> 
> You make the choice.



cash it is then.... cheeky bastard.... h34r:


----------



## Charst (27/7/12)

Charst said:


> If anyone coming to the swap is interested in a cutting from my Tettnang plant I have One left and am happy to swap for a couple of your finest.
> First to PM is the lucky brewer.
> 
> I'll be bringing two cuttings but trippers gets first pick of the two as he's the host.
> ...



Bump on Post. Last call.


----------



## seemax (27/7/12)

Apologies for the late notice but it's been a mad week and I'm yet to bottle my brew so I've decided to opt out of the actual swap. 

Still attending though until late arvo...


----------



## Yob (27/7/12)

seemax said:


> Apologies for the late notice but it's been a mad week and I'm yet to bottle my brew so I've decided to opt out of the actual swap.
> 
> Still attending though until late arvo...



theres still time!!!! Not that I wont relish the extra bottle of KPA... but...

1 more sleep till X-mas


----------



## Wolfy (28/7/12)

WarmBeer said:


> $25 in cash. Alternately, your (not inconsiderable) personal weight in beer.


I weighed myself earlier today (and the keg while I was filling it for the MB dinner) and if you took the keg-weight into account I reckon I could get away with paying in beer. 

I hope/expect you will all have a great day, 70% chance of of rain, so I'll think of what great time you are having, while I'm in bed or raising a glass to the event while watching the football on TV.


----------



## Wolfman (28/7/12)

What's the official number of swappers?


----------



## Yob (28/7/12)

18 by my count.. bringing 20

:icon_drunk:


----------



## Wolfman (28/7/12)

Done. Cheers Yob


----------



## WarmBeer (28/7/12)

Wolfy said:


> I weighed myself earlier today (and the keg while I was filling it for the MB dinner) and if you took the keg-weight into account I reckon I could get away with paying in beer.


You ecomorphs are a bit of an aberration in the homebrewing fraternity. I would need to bring along at least 5 kegs worth to match my body weight.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (28/7/12)

All set looking forward to the swap  . Have packed in some fire wood as well to contribute to keeping us warm.


----------



## Wolfy (28/7/12)

... just gone 10am, and while I was not the last (by far) to leave Club Night last night, I still have not been to bed/sleep, maybe I should have let *Leigh *pick me up on his way to the swap.


----------



## seemax (28/7/12)

By some miracle I've managed to bottle my brew... wiki updated (took #4 spot).


----------



## Jace89 (28/7/12)

I plan on coming down once I finsih work (3PM). If I remember correctly there is a keg setup there yes? If so I'll bring a keg of my English IPA for you folks to try.


----------



## brendo (29/7/12)

Another great day as always. A massive thanks to Trippers for opening up his house as host - love your work mate, along with Fents on food patrol. 

Great catching up with everyone and thanks for the beers I tried - looking forward to tucking into the swap beers soon. 

Cheers

Brendo


----------



## brettprevans (29/7/12)

Got a chunk of my essay done so I could come yesterday only to be told that we had lunch on for the mother in birthday.... Will aim for attendance at xmas swap. 

Now start posting pics


----------



## Yob (29/7/12)

Thanks to trippers for the day, was fantastic and much fun was had. 

The Brew session was not without incident though 





Mash Tun at the beginning.




Mash tun After collapse of the table, Well done to Manticle for catching it and saving the larger portion of the mash




Note to self.. Do not use fold out tables




Swift cleanup was required, not a huge amount was lost so it really could have been worse.




Some people were in good form :beerbang: 




I love this sight, :icon_drool2: 




Well done to the boys on the spit




We demolished that bad boy  

Once again, thanks to Trippers for a great day, I will be sure to drop a bottle or two over at some point of the BDG.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## merlin032 (29/7/12)

Great day guys, good to meet everyone and drink a few, that lamb was incredible - thanks to trippers and fents for the hosting & food.


----------



## WarmBeer (29/7/12)

Another great caseswap afternoon/night. Good to catch up with some old faces, and meet some new ones.

I have updated the wiki article with my Ready To Drink status.

Can all the swappers update the article to let us know if and when (cough, Seemax, cough) your beer will be ready.


----------



## manticle (29/7/12)

I need to work out the biere de garde yeasts. Some people gave me cash - not sure if you got yeast in return.

It's all in Trippers' fridge along with my hops.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (29/7/12)

Awesome Swap  . Have to say a big thanks to Trippers for hosting and to Fents and everyone else who was involved in making it such a great day.


----------



## bullsneck (29/7/12)

Thanks for hosting Trippers. I enjoyed the day. Good to put faces to usernames/avatars.

I've updated my beer in the article.

I've swapped a malt driven Amber. It's ready to drink now but it would benefit from a month or so more.

Enjoy!


----------



## manticle (30/7/12)

manticle said:


> I need to work out the biere de garde yeasts. Some people gave me cash - not sure if you got yeast in return.
> 
> It's all in Trippers' fridge along with my hops.





Those on this list, let me know if it's easier to pick up from Trippers or from me. Unfortunately trippers is on School Camp this week so won't be till at least next weekend.



1. Manticle - Paid (will pick up yeast)
2. Iamozziyob - Paid 
3. Charst - Paid
4. Wolfman - Paid
5. Fents
6. Leigh - Paid


----------



## Charst (30/7/12)

Phenomenal Hangover Yesterday, Hurt me to even think about beer

Had a great day thanks to Trippers and Fents for organising.

Thanks to all those involved in brewing particularly Manticle.

Looking forward to the swap beers but think i'll give my liver a few days off.

Cheers.

@ Manticle, Pick up Yeast from you thanks.


----------



## Yob (30/7/12)

manticle said:


> Unfortunately trippers is on School band Camp this week



Fixed.

Got mine out of the fridge, Thanks manticle

:icon_cheers: 

@ Charst I also didnt think of beer yesterday... or today :lol:


----------



## Fents (30/7/12)

epic day, thanks to everyone for showing up and pissing on! did not taste one bad beer all day.

mant's massive effort on the brew systems, biggup.

top work boys, look fwd to the next.

mant's swing me your bank det's and ill throw the yeast money in and just grab it from trip's fridge.


----------



## Leigh (31/7/12)

Awesome day/evening. Food, drink and people were brilliant. Good to meet some new people and catch up again with others. 

A big thanks to Fents and Trippers for all their hard work before, during and from the amount of wort on the floor, afterwards too.

Wolfy, I was just leaving as you posted above, you shoulda given me a call.

Manticle, Thanks also goes to you for leading the way on the brewing. I somehow remembered to grab some yeast from the fridge as I left. I just have to remember what Wolfy said at the Club Meet last week about starters.

Bring on the Xmas swap  :super:


----------



## beerDingo (31/7/12)

Awsome day/night, thanks to Trippers and family for the lend of the house for the event. Thanks to Fents and Luke (and anyone else) for the support efforts! Great to catch up with old crew and meet some new brewer's.

Since the tasting thread is not up yet, I thought I'd post here:

I don't know how to upload image's unless it's already online, so if anyone can help I'll do that.

Also excuse my lack of creativity and beer description knowledge...

1. Fents - APA

Colour:
Nice golden colour.

Aroma:
Nice spicy hoppy aroma. Is that simco I smell?

Taste:
Nice hoppy taste, not too bitter (something I've been struggling with lately), with a nice hop aftertaste. Again is that simco?

Head/Head Retention:
Not much head, but seemed to keep a little till the end. No real lacing of the glass. Maybe needs a little longer for carbonation due to colder weather.

Overall:
Nice version of an American Pale Ale. Nice work. Would happily have a session on this!


----------



## Yob (1/8/12)

beerDingo said:


> Since the tasting thread is not up yet, I thought I'd post here:



Hint taken and created HERE

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Trippers (2/8/12)

Hi all. Thanks for an awesome day! Loved it... Bloody cold in Canberra for camp. Bring on the Xmas swap. Will I host again. My oath! If people are keen and I haven't been evicted. Got ya pot Yob, no probs grab it whenever it's safe here. Ps leave my smoked marzen a month ot two to let it carb. Cheers boys and gals for a memorable day. Cheers to fents Luke manticle and yob for all their help. Cheers til next time. Trip!
Now where are those 70 kids! Oops :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## brendo (3/8/12)

I've updated the list after cracking one of mine last night - bottle was pretty solid, but the carbonation was not there yet Put it (#22) somewhere warm for a few weeks to finish off - should be good to go end of August at a guess.


----------



## Yob (4/8/12)

Ive got my BDG Yeast spinning on the stir plate ATM, and was just looking at THIS  and have no idea what temp I should be brewing this beer... not that I will be pitching till friday but would still be good to know.

Recipe thread


----------



## manticle (4/8/12)

From memory, I started at low end ale temps and allowed to rise up to about 23 or so, slowly through ferment.


----------



## Yob (9/8/12)

another question on this yeast.

I whacked it on a stirplate (1.8l 1.035 DME wort) sat. and sun. and into the fridge on monday evening.

Is this yeast a typically cloudy Yeast strain? Its just doesnt seem to want to completely drop out of solution so Im now scratching my head and wondering if it's a trait of the yeast or have I cacked something up... I was thinking that I could take it out of the fridge on friday night and decant the spent wort and pitch on sat but now Im not so sure.

Is the beer meant to be a bit cloudy?

Cheers


----------



## Yob (19/8/12)

another qusetion..

anybody fermented their swap day brew with the BDG yeast yet? What Finishing Gravity are we expecting.. Mine is seeming to want to conk out at 1020...

Im raising temps and keeping a close eye on it... etc, etc, 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Charst (19/8/12)

iamozziyob said:


> another qusetion..
> 
> anybody fermented their swap day brew with the BDG yeast yet? What Finishing Gravity are we expecting.. Mine is seeming to want to conk out at 1020...
> 
> ...




I stepped the full pack up 500ml then 3 Litres, chilling now.
Tasted the 500ml after id crashed it for two days and yes it was still a touch hazy, Diacetyl 
But I had a bottle of Trios Monts on friday and it was clear as a bell.


----------



## manticle (19/8/12)

You'll be wanting a dry finish with that one yob. 1012-1008 would be an acceptable range. Don't be afraid to push up the temps at 1020. Esters in this beer are a-ok.


----------



## Yob (19/8/12)

got it at 21 today, will keep an eye on it and maybe, if needed give it a rouse in a few days if it doesnt move...

dry Hops for this beer? I have some US Saaz? No?..

:icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (19/8/12)

No need for dry hopping. It's not a hop driven beer and won't benefit from the addition.

Can push up as high as 25 at this stage (and that's conservative).


----------



## Yob (24/8/12)

Sighs with relief..

Bumped the temps up amd is now sitting at a lovely 1012 few days ago, looking forward to crashing it and bottling next weekend.

sample tastes quite good for a beer with not many hops in it  

Yob


----------



## Yob (3/9/12)

Hay Trippers..

Ive got my swap day brew bottled now and will arrange a time in the next few weeks to come over and grab the 20lt pot I left there and drop you number of the bottles... 

Seeing as you didnt end up with a cube it's the least I can do.

Cheers


----------



## manticle (3/9/12)

I used ardennes yeast in mine as I had it on hand and had left the yeast at trippers.

Decided to turn it into a kind of tripel so sugar additions post active fermentation, 3-4 additions of 200g each, added incrementally.

Added the second one the other day and decided to add the biere de garde yeast in as well (found out temple saison uses 3 different yeasts at various stages of fermentation and the bdg yeast will probably sit around till there's only one cell left anyway). One or two more additions to go but tasting like a good tripel should.

Happy the man.


----------



## Charst (3/9/12)

My cube didn't pop out much when i opened it so by the time i got the starter in it was chocobloc. ended up tipping 2 litres into a separate flask.
Took a sample from the 2 litres to check gravity and as it was at 1020 after 5 days i started ramping up the temp to 20 from 18. Did a second gravity check on the actual cube two days later to find it was at 1028. Silly me for assuming gravities in both the cube and glass. Throwing a bit of a banana ester at the moment but i'll have to see how it turns out. I know your meant to ramp this yeast but im worried ive gone a bit early, we'll see


----------



## manticle (3/9/12)

If you only went to 20, I wouldn't get too concerned.

Good 3+ weeks lagering time for this monkey.


----------



## Wolfman (4/9/12)

Mines still in the cube h34r:


----------



## Yob (1/10/12)

+1 Vote for Manticle to Host the 12-X-Mas swap in the new digs h34r:


----------



## manticle (2/10/12)

I'm not sure the new place is big enough Yob. Even if it is, I'm more likely to be a candidate for next July rather than this time around. Unsure whether I'll even have the brewery more than partially set up.


----------



## Yob (2/10/12)

manticle said:


> I'm not sure the new place is big enough Yob. Even if it is, I'm more likely to be a candidate for next July rather than this time around. Unsure whether I'll even have the brewery more than partially set up.



Was only taking the piss mate, more just a highlight to get someone thinking about putting their hand up.. I spoke to SWMBO about it the other day and got a good frowning  ... she didnt exactly say no... but frowned considerably... :lol: 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Wolfman (3/10/12)

Finally got the starter going on this! Should be ready Thursday to pitch. What's the best ferment sheduale for this yeast? I also plan to do the summer sazz lager in the same freezer.

Cheers


----------



## Yob (3/10/12)

Wolfman said:


> Finally got the starter going on this! Should be ready Thursday to pitch. What's the best ferment sheduale for this yeast? I also plan to do the summer sazz lager in the same freezer.
> 
> Cheers




I started asking the same questions HERE 

:icon_cheers:


----------

